# Paltas Hair Treatment (pht) Challenge



## ilong (Nov 28, 2013)

Are you looking for a topical growth aid which may promote growth where hair loss has occurred (alopecia, thinning)? 
Or do you need something to help get those few inches to make it to the next length stage (SL, APL, BSL, etc.)? 
Want to increase thickness?
Then join us in the *2014 Paltas Hair Treatment (PHT) Quarterly Challenge(s)* and let’s see if the product can help achieve these goals.
Information:
· What is Paltas? Paltas Hair Treatment by Paltas BKC. A new effective hair treatment for strong and healthy hair. A chemically formulated treatment that cleanses the scalp and re-opens the pores. It helps with scalp dryness and oiliness. On contact with the scalp it resores lubrication of your hair shafts and awakens the scalp. When you try it you will notice the diffence. (Source: Pakcosmetics)
· Ladies on multiple hair forums have reported using this product and achieving good results, such as treating hair loss, increased length and thickness and stopping shedding.
· Paltas BKC Hair Treatment Ingredients list taken from Nonie’s post at http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=564997&highlight=ghostbusters Glycerin, Lanolin oil, Paraffinum Liquidum, Aqua (purified water), methyl salicylate, alcohol denat., parfum, menthol, thea sinesis, pimenta acrs (bay oil), eugenol
· Some users have purchased the product at local BSS (UK mostly) Pakcosmetics***, on Ebay and Amazon. (***Best Price). If you don’t mind disclosing the city you live in and find the product at a local BSS in your area, please let us know. 
· *Reported Pros:*
o Promotes Hair Growth
o Thickens hair
o Makes hair soft
o Makes hair shiney
o Stops breakage
o Stops shedding
o Gives shine
· *Reported Cons:*
o Availability (may not be available on the ground for most. Amazon and Pakcosmetics are two online resources)
o Shipping Costs
o Unpleasant smell
o Thick  **Users in this challenge report products thickness and oilyness is comparable to Castor oil, but product absorps into scalp extremely well**
o Oily   
o Messy  **Users in this challenge have not found the product to be messy)
o Contains mineral oil
o Lanolin – may cause reaction
Housekeeping:
· @PureSilver will be hosting these challenges with me. 
· There will be four challenges during the year, each with 3 month duration (Jan – Mar; Apr – Jun; Jul – Sept; Oct-Dec). New threads will be created for each quarter challenge. Hopefully this will encourage better participation and progress report-outs. 

· *Sign-up/Join:*
o Just thank the post – and tell us your plans:
§ What benefit you would like from using PHT (i.e. alopecia, length, thickness, stopping shedding, etc.). You can want/achieve other benefits – but this is the area you will focus on primarily.
How many times a week you plan on applying PHT
§ Any other growth methods you’ll be using along with PHT (i.e. Inversion, GHE, Baggy, etc). 
§ Any other Paltas products you’ll be using?
§ Post starting picture by Jan 1
§ Hair type – (i.e. Natural 4b, Texlaxed 4a, Relaxed, etc.) 
· *Challenge Guidelines/Recommendations:*
o Apply PHT at least once a week. You may use it more than once a week. Just share how often you use it.
o For improved benefit GHE, or baggy after applying PHT.
o Keep hair and scalp clean.
o Clarify *at least* every six weeks to remove build-up and 
o Keep your hair and scalp clean. 
o Protect clothing and bedding.
o *PICTURES ARE MOTIVATIONAL and ENCOURAGING*, so please try to be diligent in posting result pictures. Even if you don’t believe you made progress post the picture – others may see progress that you don’t. Report-out pics will be your starting pics for the next quarter, if you choose to participate.
· *Report-out Dates:*
o March 31st
o June 30th
o September 30th
o December 31st


HHG


----------



## ilong (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: 2014 Paltas Hair Treatment (PHT) 1st Qtr*

My details:

I am a natural 4a/4b
2013 PS was wigs. 2014 PS will be braids/senegalese twists. I PS 98% of the time.
Vitamin/Supplements (B-Complex, Bamboo Extract, Biotin, Chlorella, HSN, MSM, YouTheory Collagwen)
Primary focus for PHT is to promote hair growth in alopecia areas. Doctors diagnosed my alopecia with "permanent scarring" - meaning the follicles are dead so re-growth is unlikely. But I see fuzzy hair in those areas so I am going to work on them as if I did not have the diagnosis.  (I am sharing this so "naysayers" will not point the "look, see I told you it wouldn't work" finger at the product. My case is a very difficult one - but perhaps not impossible)
Secondary focus is to increase length to help me achieve BSL/MBL in 2014
I'll apply PHT at least 2-3 times weekly
I'll also be using Paltas Hair and Scalp Tonic for Plaits and Weaves.
I plan to GHE/Baggy when possible after applying PHT
I plan to start inversion and join the inversion challenge in January also.
I will be using my Violet Ray/High Frequency Device daily


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: 2014 Paltas Hair Treatment (PHT) 1st Qtr*

Securing my place as well, thank you ilong. This should be interesting and fabulous going into the new year.


----------



## charmtreese (Nov 28, 2013)

Saving my spot!!  *ETA 12/6/13:*  I'm So excited my mom called to let me know I received a package at her house, I know its my Paltas (I ordered 3, can't remember which ones).  Currently I'm 3 weeks into my 9 week HYO (under weave) break, can't wait to take this hair out and start on this challenge.   My official start date will be in January but not the first...I want to start once I'm out of my weave. Will edit to add official start date and pictures!!   My first challenge for 2014...woohoo!!

Pics 1/1/14


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: 2014 Paltas Hair Treatment (PHT) 1st Qtr*

saving my spot, (I actually have a friend in Canada looking for it) when I get products I'll be back!


----------



## AKA-Tude (Nov 28, 2013)

Holding my spot while I go place my order.

BTW, my local BSS doesn't carry it  :-(


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: 2014 Paltas Hair Treatment (PHT) 1st Qtr*

holding my spot purchased this product at the local bas store in toronto


----------



## ilong (Nov 28, 2013)

Keen, charmtreese, Iwantlonghealthyhair, AKA-Tude, GhanaGirl
Welcome to the challenge.   Hopefully, we will all achieve our desired outcome(s) with use of this product.  

Iwantlonghealthyhair - did you see ghanagirl's post?  She purchased the product at a BSS in Toronto.  (You mentioned you have a friend in Canada looking for it).


----------



## Penelope74 (Nov 28, 2013)

Yet another thing to add to my Amazon wish list…. 
•	I am relaxed, very thin, very soft 4b hair.
•	My PS is wrapping my hair all week, only unwrapping to shampoo
•	Primary focus for PHT is thickness
•	Secondary focus is to stop shedding which I know is natural, but at least slow it down.
•	Apply 3x’s weekly
•	I will incorporate my PHT with my inversion


----------



## yodie (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm in. 

I placed my order already. I just started using some leftover MN that I had. I'll use that until Paltas arrives. I plan to apply once or twice a week. Currently I'm using the inversion method. That's primarily it. 

Good luck, ladies.


----------



## Fenaxa (Nov 29, 2013)

I ordered it on the 23rd of November from amazon. It claims it'll get here by December 20th to January 6th.. I'm sure it'll arrive much sooner. I'll update once it arrives.


I am natural, 4a/weird looser curls of unknown texture.. Medium density
I'm primarily be focusing on using PHT for thickness all over, mainly for edges!
Secondary focus is length- *hopefully* I'll be able to brush WL by December 2014
I'll apply PHT 4 times weekly
I will be using Miconazole Nitrate and taking vitamins (spirulina, chlorella, collagen, etc.) 
I plan to clarify (as needed) at least once per month; also, my hair will be under a wig 99% of the time being baggied.
I'll post my starting pic on December 31st.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 29, 2013)

yodie said:


> I'm in.
> 
> I placed my order already. I just started using some leftover MN that I had. I'll use that until Paltas arrives. I plan to apply once or twice a week. Currently I'm using the inversion method. That's primarily it.
> 
> Good luck, ladies.



Sounds like a good game plan to me and i like the simplicity of your regimen.


----------



## yodie (Nov 29, 2013)

^^^ I'm just not good at following elaborate regimens concerning my hair. I look forward to seeing what Paltas will do for all of us. The only supplement that has really worked wonders for my hair has been Mineral Rich. So, let's see what this bottle of Paltas can do.


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 29, 2013)

Holding my spot


----------



## smores (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks for setting this up ilong! I'm going to join too. I'll add my details later!


----------



## HeavenlySkies (Nov 29, 2013)

I'll do it. I bought it for a spot on my boyfriends hair and will start as soon as it comes lol Will report dates along with before and after pictures.


----------



## auntybe (Nov 29, 2013)

Count me in.   I will come back later with details.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 29, 2013)

yodie said:


> ^^^ I'm just not good at following elaborate regimens concerning my hair. I look forward to seeing what Paltas will do for all of us. The only supplement that has really worked wonders for my hair has been Mineral Rich. So, let's see what this bottle of Paltas can do.




yodie could you post a picture of it for me please. I've read that Mineral Rich works well. I would like to try it some day and see what good it will do for me.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 29, 2013)

Watching...not in this one.


----------



## smores (Nov 29, 2013)

I ordered today from pakcosmetics. I ordered the Paltas BKC Hair Treatment ($6.58) & Hair and Scalp Tonic for Plaits and Weaves ($4.93). The shipping was $7.14. It should arrive in 4-7 days. I'll update when received.


----------



## ajargon02 (Nov 29, 2013)

ilong said:


> Are you looking for a topical growth aid which may promote growth where hair loss has occurred (alopecia, thinning)?
> Or do you need something to help get those few inches to make it to the next length stage (SL, APL, BSL, etc.)?
> Want to increase thickness?
> Then join us in the 2014 Paltas Hair Treatment (PHT) Quarterly Challenge(s) and let’s see if the product can help achieve these goals.
> ...



Ummmm the 2nd & 3rd ingredients are mineral oil/mineral oil derivatives.  As we all know over time, these ingredients block pores, block out moisture therefore promoting breakage, which is what we are trying to avoid in the first place.

What is the benefits long term of this & is it worth it?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using LHCF, so please be so kind as to ignore any typos that may slip through.  ;-)


----------



## ilong (Nov 29, 2013)

Fenaxa, Penelope74, yodie, auntybe, Kerryann, smores, HeavenlySkies

Welcome to the thread ! Look forward to sharing our experiences.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 29, 2013)

ajargon02 said:


> Ummmm the 2nd & 3rd ingredients are mineral oil/mineral oil derivatives.  As we all know over time, these ingredients block pores, block out moisture therefore promoting breakage, which is what we are trying to avoid in the first place.
> 
> What is the benefits long term of this & is it worth it?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using LHCF, so please be so kind as to ignore any typos that may slip through.  ;-)



You could always use a clarifying agent like Ayurvedic powder to cleanse your scalp one a week, BSoda is good for clarifying as well as a good clarifying shampoo.


----------



## JudithO (Nov 30, 2013)

Bought it.. want to use it for my edges... Will keep you guys posted.


----------



## kandigyrl (Nov 30, 2013)

Placed my order today. Will update when I do a length check.


----------



## PatDM'T (Nov 30, 2013)

ajargon02 said:


> Ummmm the 2nd & 3rd ingredients are mineral oil/mineral oil derivatives.  As we all know over time, these ingredients block pores, block out moisture therefore promoting breakage, which is what we are trying to avoid in the first place.
> 
> What is the benefits long term of this & is it worth it?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using LHCF, so please be so kind as to ignore any typos that may slip through.  ;-)



Not true!
We been using Monistat to grow bald spots and it got mineral oil.
And when we was kids, our mothers be greasing our scalp and hair with Dax grease and other mineral oil product and our hair be long and healthy
M-T-G which be growing hair like weed got mineral oil
Beauty Brains say people be lying about mineral oil being bad to make us buy other things. I believe this.


----------



## ilong (Nov 30, 2013)

ajargon02 said:


> Ummmm the 2nd & 3rd ingredients are mineral oil/mineral oil derivatives. As we all know over time, these ingredients block pores, block out moisture therefore promoting breakage, which is what we are trying to avoid in the first place.
> 
> What is the benefits long term of this & is it worth it?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using LHCF, so please be so kind as to ignore any typos that may slip through. ;-)


 

@ajargon02 - I posted the ingredients in the information section of the OP so everyone would know that mineral oil/derivatives are ingredients prior to making a decision on to purchase/use PHT or not. I also listed it as a con for the same reason. 
As we all know, "everything is not for everybody". Users on various forums(including LHCF) reported good results with the product, so I would assume the ingredients were a non-issue. The same may hold true for others planning to use the product. Everyone must decide for themselves. Cocunut oil may be the holy graile for some but the forbidden fruit for others. Others swear my sulfuir based products, while it causes hair breakage for others. Biotin is the preferred oral hair growth vitamin for the majority but causes cosmetological and physiological issues for others. 

I believe use of the product is the only means in which it it's benefits can be determined (on an individual basis) and whether or not it is worth the money and effort. The challenge is a repository of user experiences with the product.

I do hope we are ALL successful in reaching our goals - but if the product does not work for anyone - then I am sure they will discontinue it's use.


----------



## ilong (Nov 30, 2013)

JudithO, kandigyrl - welcome to the challenge!!!!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Dec 1, 2013)

o Just thank the post – and tell us your plans:
I plan to PS in wigs and braids next year so this will be perfect.

§ What benefit you would like from using PHT (i.e. alopecia, length, thickness, stopping shedding, etc.). You can want/achieve other benefits – but this is the area you will focus on primarily.
*For hair retention and to fill up my nape and edges*

How many times a week you plan on applying PHT
*3 times a week? Not sure yet.*

§ Any other growth methods you’ll be using along with PHT (i.e. Inversion, GHE, Baggy, etc).
*Inversion monthly*

§ Any other Paltas products you’ll be using?
*not at the moment*

§ Post starting picture by Jan 1
§ Hair type – (i.e. Natural 4b, Texlaxed 4a, Relaxed, etc.) 
*Natural something or the other. My texture seems to be changing so I don't quite know anymore.*

If you can forgive the backfat, here's my starting picture.


----------



## sirde4 (Dec 1, 2013)

I am natural, shoulder length stretched.  Will be joining for thickness and shoulder length unstretched.

3x weekly
cowash 2x weekly
viviscal, biotin, flax, garlic, Vit E, fish oil capsules daily with prayer

lyndalu


----------



## grow (Dec 1, 2013)

ilong, thanks for this! I was just reading about this product in another thread and believe that getting involved here will help my accountability to use the product.
Like yodie, I prefer simple reggies...easier to stick with.

My usage plans are 2-3 times a week.
I wash twice a week, so I'll do it on a freshly clean scalp, most often.

My objectives are for my hairline and nape, which can get a big "W" line if I'm not careful.
I've also noticed my crown becoming more coarse and getting issues with breakage, so I plan to use it there.
Also for some thickness around the front half of my head.

I have fine 4a or 4b hair and I perm.
I ps during the winter in a french twist, but I leave some bangs out.
From May on through Autumn, I like to wear my hair out more, so I hope to see some results before then.
I feel a bit stuck somewhere between APL and BSL, so I'm hoping this will get me over the hump and jump start some growth.

I stopped bagging because it made my fine hair limp and actually made it feel drier once the water had evaporated, but I sleep in a silk scarf.

I just got a 4 month supply of Hairfinity last week so the results will involve both.

Can anybody fill me in on what inversion and GHE are?

Thanks ladies!


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 1, 2013)

Is there anyone in the challenge that  is using another form of the product, for example the  conditioner or Shampoo or even the braids spray. Please do tell which particular item from the product you will be using.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## ajargon02 (Dec 1, 2013)

PatDM'T said:


> Not true!
> We been using Monistat to grow bald spots and it got mineral oil.
> And when we was kids, our mothers be greasing our scalp and hair with Dax grease and other mineral oil product and our hair be long and healthy
> M-T-G which be growing hair like weed got mineral oil
> Beauty Brains say people be lying about mineral oil being bad to make us buy other things. I believe this.



I nor my mom used mineral oil products due to its long term affects.I don't use mtg nor monistat. I don't believe beauty brains is lying at all. There's multiple studies showing mineral oil & the like, with the affects it has. You can check out the science of black hair care for the studies that I am referring to, or just google mineral oil & it's negative effects.....

  Boo you do you.  My qs was what was the purpose of using this product, since we all l know the pitfalls of the listed ingredients that are at the top of this product's list (ie mineral oil) & it's costly to boot.

I would love to see unretouched before and after photos of the progress.
I'm a no poo kinda girl & I only clarify 1x per month or as needed. Lollipop I don't think this will be a good fit for me.......


----------



## yodie (Dec 1, 2013)

grow, there are a few inversion threads in the hair section. Basically you invert your head for four mins long for seven days out of a month. Some people massage their scalp beforehand with oil. Some Apply the oil, massage and then invert.


----------



## ilong (Dec 1, 2013)

Fhrizzball, sirde4, grow - welcome to the challenge!!


----------



## ilong (Dec 1, 2013)

Challengers  - let's all support one another in a positive manner.  We are all here for the purpose of improving our hair.

Besides, I can't lose anymore hair worrying about y'all not getting along.


----------



## HeavenlySkies (Dec 1, 2013)

ajargon02 said:


> I would love to see unretouched before and after photos of the progress.
> I'm a no poo kinda girl & I only clarify 1x per month or as needed. Lollipop I don't think this will be a good fit for me.......



I will show you once I get some.​


----------



## PatDM'T (Dec 2, 2013)

ilong, no one fighting but fact is fac
Black science be full of nonsense if it be teaching that mineral oil clog pores
She need go back to molecular science class and try again
Mineral oil be bad if too much be drank for laxative and in mucus membrane
On skin it been used for years and research show it harmless
Scientific research not blog or dumb scaremonger gossip
http://www.reddit.com/r/SkincareAdd...ineral_oil_and_its_benefits_for_skin_dont_be/ http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2005/05/050531075410.htm http://www.hindawi.com/journals/drp/2012/198789/ http://www.paulaschoice.com/expert-advice/acne/_/mineral-oil-1 http://1.usa.gov/19d3Urs


----------



## ilong (Dec 2, 2013)

I received my PHT today!  TBH - it smells a little like Ben Gay!And it is super thick!

@PatDM'T are you joining the challenge?


----------



## PatDM'T (Dec 3, 2013)

ilong said:


> I received my PHT today!  TBH - it smells a little like Ben Gay!And it is super thick!
> 
> @PatDM'T are you joining the challenge?



I ain't got no bald or thin areas so ain't got no need for a treatment 
But I be watching this thread and the PROVEN oil thread for my friend
She got thinning hair and I tryin to see which product give better results so I can tell her about it


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 3, 2013)

PatDM'T said:


> I ain't got no bald or thin areas so ain't got no need for a treatment
> *But I be watching this thread and the PROVEN oil thread for my friend
> She got thinning hair and I tryin to see which product give better results so I can tell her about it*





 I'm sorry but i found the bolded a lil funny


----------



## *Frisky* (Dec 5, 2013)

I think I am going to use this on my crown area. I have had issues there since I big chopped almost 3 years ago.


----------



## HeavenlySkies (Dec 5, 2013)

PatDM'T said:


> ilong, no one fighting but fact is fac
> Black science be full of nonsense if it be teaching that mineral oil clog pores
> She need go back to molecular science class and try again
> Mineral oil be bad if too much be drank for laxative and in mucus membrane
> ...



Yet there are BSL and beyond length women on here that never stopped using products that has it in there.


----------



## MsEveMarie (Dec 5, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> I'm sorry but i found the bolded a lil funny




 i thought I was the only one


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 5, 2013)

*Frisky*  welcome to the challenge...which product from the brand will you be using specifically?


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Dec 5, 2013)

I got my bottle yesterday.

How are you ladies using/applying this? Pouring onto fingertips; using applicator nozzle, etc.


----------



## cynd (Dec 5, 2013)

So I ordered paltas from pak's cosmetics just before Thanksgiving and thought about it today. Just checked their site and it shows my order was cancelled. WTH? I used paypal. Not sure what's going on here. Anyone else order from them and have a similar issue?


----------



## nrock (Dec 5, 2013)

cynd said:


> So I ordered paltas from pak's cosmetics just be Thanksgiving and thought about it today. Just checked their site and it shows my order was cancelled. WTH? I used paypal. Not sure what's going on here. Anyone else order from them and have a similar issue?


 Yes, It happened to me yesterday.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 5, 2013)

I haven't received my order as yet and it has been 1 full week and 2 days


----------



## ilong (Dec 6, 2013)

cynd, nrock,  sorry to hear that - HeavenlySkies  order was cancelled also.   Did pak give a reason why the order was cancelled?

Why are they still taking online orders - if they are cancelling orders?
Has anyone ordered from Amazon?


----------



## Mahogony7 (Dec 6, 2013)

cynd said:


> So I ordered paltas from pak's cosmetics just be Thanksgiving and thought about it today.  Just checked their site and it shows my order was cancelled.  WTH?  I used paypal.  Not sure what's going on here.  Anyone else order from them and have a similar issue?



It has happened to me TWICE and no one has contacted me.


----------



## smores (Dec 6, 2013)

ilong said:


> cynd, nrock,  sorry to hear that - HeavenlySkies  order was cancelled also.   Did pak give a reason why the order was cancelled?  Why are they still taking online orders - if they are cancelling orders? Has anyone ordered from Amazon?



I ordered from Pak on Friday, Nov 29. I got a message that my order was shipped on that Sunday (Mon AM, UK time). As of Wednesday, I hadn't received it, but will check my mail tomorrow. 

Either way, I don't like this. Pak shouldn't be taking anyone's money if they don't have the product on hand and ready to ship without providing proper notice. I don't have a problem putting on my distributor hat and talking to the manufacturer about this. Stay tuned...


----------



## Fhrizzball (Dec 6, 2013)

Just got mine today. I won't be using it until January. I think I may need an applicator bottle for it though.


----------



## smores (Dec 6, 2013)

Fhrizzball said:


> Just got mine today. I won't be using it until January. I think I may need an applicator bottle for it though.



How about this? I got one from Sally's after reading about in JGA.


----------



## cynd (Dec 6, 2013)

ilong I didn't see any reason for the cancellation.  I need to check to make sure my paypal account wasn't charged.  I'm not sure if I'll give them another try or just bite the bullet and pay the extra shipping through Amazon.  At least I feel I can trust them.


----------



## kandigyrl (Dec 6, 2013)

smores I ordered from Amazon: Delivery Estimate Friday, December 27, 2013 - Friday, January 10, 2014 by 8:00pm Shipped 


What benefit you would like from using PHT (i.e. alopecia, length, thickness, stopping shedding, etc.). You can want/achieve other benefits – but this is the area you will focus on primarily. Trying to fill in my edges and nape. Hoping for length and thickness as well.
How many times a week you plan on applying PHT: at least 3-4 times per week.
Any other growth methods you’ll be using along with PHT (i.e. Inversion, GHE, Baggy, etc). Vitamins
Any other Paltas products you’ll be using?None
Post starting picture by Jan 1
Hair type – (i.e. Natural 4b, Texlaxed 4a, Relaxed, etc.) Natural 4a I believe


----------



## *Frisky* (Dec 6, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> *Frisky*  welcome to the challenge...which product from the brand will you be using specifically?



I have the hair treatment.


----------



## *Frisky* (Dec 6, 2013)

ilong said:


> cynd, nrock,  sorry to hear that - HeavenlySkies  order was cancelled also.   Did pak give a reason why the order was cancelled?
> 
> Why are they still taking online orders - if they are cancelling orders?
> Has anyone ordered from Amazon?



They give you options to choose from on what you want to happen to your order if they don't have the product in stock. I think the options were cancellation, send a similar product and wait for them to restock. I am not sure about that last one but it seems like it was 3 choices.


----------



## cynd (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks *Frisky*, I don't recall being offered an option, but it's certainly possible that I was.  I just printed out my invoice from their website and under Preference, it indicates:  Inform customer for alternative products.  

I haven't received any kind of notification from them.


----------



## *Frisky* (Dec 6, 2013)

cynd said:


> Thanks *Frisky*, I don't recall being offered an option, but it's certainly possible that I was.  I just printed out my invoice from their website and under Preference, it indicates:  Inform customer for alternative products.
> 
> I haven't received any kind of notification from them.



Yea it was a bit tricky. If you weren't really paying attention and just kept on with the processing of your order you might of missed it.


----------



## nrock (Dec 6, 2013)

ilong said:


> @cynd, @nrock, sorry to hear that - @HeavenlySkies order was cancelled also. Did pak give a reason why the order was cancelled?
> 
> Why are they still taking online orders - if they are cancelling orders?
> Has anyone ordered from Amazon?


 I'm not sure why it keeps cancelling, but I had already ordered a bottle from Amazon and I am currently using that one. I will try again and just use my credit card. I think it has something to do with Paypal.erplexed


----------



## smores (Dec 6, 2013)

kandigyrl I hope I don't regret ordering from Pak. I'm usually a diehard Amazon shopper but the shipping rates and delivery estimates made me try something else. 

*Frisky* Thanks for reminding me! I did have those options, but I forgot about them! I chose to have my order canceled if the requested product wasn't in stock. I haven't heard from them, but my CC has been charged, so I expect my order to arrive shortly. *fingers crossed*


----------



## yodie (Dec 6, 2013)

cynd said:


> So I ordered paltas from pak's cosmetics just before Thanksgiving and thought about it today. Just checked their site and it shows my order was cancelled. WTH? I used paypal. Not sure what's going on here. Anyone else order from them and have a similar issue?



Same thing happened to me.


----------



## *Frisky* (Dec 6, 2013)

I think it's crappy of them to keep taking orders when they know they are out of stock.


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 6, 2013)

It' happened to me before also so I ordered through PayPal and it went through ....shoot them a message and they will answer the next day


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 6, 2013)

smores said:


> I ordered from Pak on Friday, Nov 29. I got a message that my order was shipped on that Sunday (Mon AM, UK time). As of Wednesday, I hadn't received it, but will check my mail tomorrow.
> 
> Either way, I don't like this. Pak shouldn't be taking anyone's money if they don't have the product on hand and ready to ship without providing proper notice. I don't have a problem putting on my distributor hat and talking to the manufacturer about this. Stay tuned...



I doubt you will receive your order tomorrow but if you do thats great!



smores said:


> How about this? I got one from Sally's after reading about in JGA.



smores I like this application bottle too and hope to buy one before the year ends.



cynd said:


> ilong I didn't see any reason for the cancellation.  I need to check to make sure my paypal account wasn't charged.  I'm not sure if I'll give them another try or just bite the bullet and pay the extra shipping through Amazon.  At least I feel I can trust them.



cynd Have you check ebay, it is sold there as well. you just have to comb the site for the best prices


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 6, 2013)

I had to call them earlier today and they told me i would receive my order by next week. My order was shipped from Nov 26 and i was told it takes 7-10 business days.


----------



## *Frisky* (Dec 6, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> I had to call them earlier today and they told me i would receive my order by next week. My order was shipped from Nov 26 and i was told it takes 7-10 business days.



Wow maybe my order was rare because I got mine 6 days after I ordered and that was on the 24th. They shipped it the very next day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2013)

*Lurking*
I ordered from Paks right before Thanksgiving too and received my order yesterday.

I just placed another order last night (before I saw all these Cancellations). On or near the check out box it asks you to check one of the following something like (paraphrase):

Do you authorize Paks to cancel your order if it's not in-stock
Do you authorize Paks to send you a suitable replacement

And one other one. Did any of you see that area? There is an area in the Check out that asks these questions.

I did not see that the 1st time I ordered, but last night, I checked to Cancel my Order and Refund it if it is OOS.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 6, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Lurking*
> I ordered from Paks right before Thanksgiving too and received my order yesterday.
> 
> I just placed another order last night (before I saw all these Cancellations). On or near the check out box it asks you to check one of the following something like (paraphrase):
> ...





*Frisky* said:


> Wow maybe my order was rare because I got mine 6 days after I ordered and that was on the 24th. They shipped it the very next day.



*Frisky* IDareT'sHair where are you both located. I ship to Miami


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2013)

It came from UK via Royal Mail. 

I'm in the US.

PureSilver


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 6, 2013)

i don't know man, I'll just wait it out and see. Thank you


----------



## ilong (Dec 9, 2013)

Where is everybody?  

PureSilver, yodie, smores, 2nrock - did you get your Paltas  PHT?


I have been applying the PHT at night.  Based on some users post (on the other thread) I was expecting it to be very runny and seep through my bonnet and stain (clothing, bed linen, etc.) - but I am not having a problem.  I am only applying/massaging it on my "bad areas" and I'm not having a problem with "overrun" or staining.   It is very thick - so I imagine I would need to apply quite a bit for the product to run,


----------



## yodie (Dec 9, 2013)

Mine hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## ilong (Dec 9, 2013)

yodie - I'm sorry.   Has Pak confirmed that they shipped the product?


----------



## yodie (Dec 9, 2013)

Yes, it shipped. I had a problem with the order and had to reorder.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 9, 2013)

ilong i think mine is still on its way


----------



## ilong (Dec 9, 2013)

yodie and PureSilver glad to hear.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 10, 2013)

well i'll be glad when i actually receive it


----------



## smores (Dec 10, 2013)

As of yesterday evening, mine hasn't arrived yet either. Will check again today.


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 10, 2013)

im still waiting


----------



## nrock (Dec 10, 2013)

ilong said:


> Where is everybody?
> 
> @PureSilver, @yodie, @smores, 2nrock - did you get your Paltas PHT?
> 
> ...


 Hi ladies, I've beem applying the treatment all over each night before i go to sleep. I also used it to lurk in the inversion thread. It doesn't smell bad to me, so I leave it in until I co-wash.


----------



## CocoGlow (Dec 10, 2013)

Ladies y'all know I have questions right? 

*Does this smell like Vicks Vapor Rub ... or Peppermint or something else you can think of?

Also is it a strong smell that dissipates, a strong smell that remains strong, or a weak smell?

Do you feel any tingles on your scalp?

For those that have both the Paltas Treatment and the Paltas Tonic for Plaits & Weaves, are the ingredients/scents similar or unique?*

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 10, 2013)

@NappyRina

It smells like Ben Gay or some sort of Sports Injury Crème. The smell doesn't linger.

It is not super/overly oily either (like I was expecting). It is no more oilier than JBCO, EVOO or any other Oil. IMO.

I've only tried the Treatment.

Small Bottle though 5oz. So, I would definitely buy more than x1. 

 Especially because of the wait/ship time involved.

 I thought I may have 'felt' crawlies?  Not overly sure about that or tingles.

*back to lurking*


----------



## smores (Dec 11, 2013)

Hey Ladies! My order arrived yesterday. I'll update this post when I'm home this evening with the ingredients for the braid and weave treatment.


----------



## Saga (Dec 11, 2013)

So far only been using it once a week, the day after or the same day as wash day. I only just recently bought an applicator bottle so now I'll use it 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 12, 2013)

Mine arrived yesterday


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 12, 2013)

smores said:


> Hey Ladies! My order arrived yesterday. I'll update this post when I'm home this evening with the ingredients for the braid and weave treatment.



I bought this one and the hair treatment


----------



## Saga (Dec 12, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NappyRina
> 
> It smells like Ben Gay or some sort of Sports Injury Crème. The smell doesn't linger.
> 
> ...



I agree I made sure to purchase two because when I run out of the other I don't want to be waiting 2 weeks for now plus I felt like it made the shipping prices worth it. I don't rly buyany hair products online so only buying 1 bottle seemed pointless.


To me it smells like pepto bismol. The smell is NOT very strong, and it is not oily the way ppl describe it it feels just like castor oil. I think ppl must've been over greasing their scalp because I never put that much oil in my scalp unless its right before a wash.


 It does not get on my clothes or my bed. This week I'm putting it on my scalp everyday for the inversion challenge, then I'll go to every two to three days for the rest of the month.


----------



## ilong (Dec 12, 2013)

nrock  @ Kerryann smores DanceOnTheSkylines - glad you all received your product(s)

NappyRina - ITA with IDareT'sHair, nrock and DanceOnTheSkylines  responses to your questions.

My experiences are the exact same (i.e. smell like Ben Gay, doesn't linger, not any thicker than Castor oil, JBCO, doesn't stain or get on clothing/bed linens, little crawly/tingly sensation)

C'mon PAKS - we need you to ship PureSilver her products


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 12, 2013)

ilong its funny you should say that because up until now i haven't received mine. I'll be calling them in the morning to request a refund of my money. Its been way too long its annoying.


----------



## nrock (Dec 12, 2013)

I didn't order two because I wasn't sure if it was going to be another "bandwagon" that I would fall from.  After applying for about 10 days, something is happening! My next order will be two or three bottles.


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Dec 12, 2013)

1. I will be using paltas to thicken up my edges and length 
2. I will be using it 3 times a week 
3. I am taking hairfinity 
4. There is no other paltas product I will be using 
5. I will post my starting pic 2nd week of jan because I got some braids in right now 
6.I am textlaxed


----------



## nrock (Dec 12, 2013)

I ordered two bottles from E-bay.  The price has jumped quite a bit since the challenge started.  The amazon seller that I originally puchased from has gone up about six dollars on the bottle and three dollars in shipping.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 12, 2013)

For those of you living in the UK and those who still have yet to order or would like to reorder the Paltas Leave in Conditioning spray for braids and weaves may be purchase at the sites below and it's a hell of a lot cheaper there: I don't think the shipping is as ridiculous as amazon or ebay

http://www.hairnbeautyshop.com/vpd/hair+oils/paltas+b.k.c+sof+oil+hair+tonic+150+ml+

If you use the search engine of the second site, all the products will come up.

*CherryPie*, AKA-Tude, auntybe, Beamodel, bronzephoenix, charmtreese, CodeRed, cynd, DanceOnTheSkylines, Fenaxa, Fhrizzball, ghanagirl23, HeavenlySkies, Iwanthealthyhair67, JudithO, Keen, Kerryann, lamaria211, LaToya28, Mahogony7, MrsMe,  runwaydream, smores, soonergirl

If you saw a second site i have removed it because i tried checking out and realized that it 's 5 pounds per item for shipping.............sorry


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 12, 2013)

I may have to reorder the one i need so please ladies save a bottle or 2 for me.  TIA


----------



## ilong (Dec 12, 2013)

nrock - thank you for your confirmation.     My front left ,which had a bit of thinning from wig wearing, is filling in.  I can't prove the improvement because I didn't take before pics of all of my areas but hair has definitely thickened in that area.

My alopecia areas have not yet joined the "hair grow" party - but I keep "coaxing them by massaging morning and night"   Hair re-growth in those areas is a VERY TALL order to fill (due to scarring) - but I won't give up.   

PureSilver - I feel bad that you have not received your products.  Hopefully you are able to acquire the product from another source.  

I don't understand why suppliers don't adopt the "sell more for less" philosophy instead of "sell less for more".  Here is a product that has probably not had significant sales over the years - and instead of offering promotion to increase sales - the suppliers are jacking up the prices - which will drive customers away.


----------



## smores (Dec 12, 2013)

Hey! Didn't want to get everyone excited just in case it doesn't work out but I'm working directly with the supplier/manufacturer to order in bulk. I'm hoping to work something out within the next few days. I'm not going to say too much because nrock is right, the distributors are reading this thread and playing w/ the prices. Now that we've started this challenge the interest in the product has increased. 

One company even asked me to explain American women's "sudden" interest in the product...that's not ok and has never happened before. I think some are even reading this thread (it's public). 

I can't promise I can work out a deal (price + shipping + min order + length of agreement) to do this, but I'm trying...even if and because I do have a very personal interest.  If anyone else in the US buys in bulk or has bought in bulk, I'm willing to buy from you for a reasonable price and shipping. 

-----------
To the distributors lurking and reading about our challenge: we are very interested in this product but we can and will recreate it in our bathrooms and kitchens or go without it if you continue to fluctuate the prices and offer us subpar customer service and shipping options.


----------



## smores (Dec 12, 2013)

^^ That last part was a vent rather than a helpful post. I'll sleep on it and consider removing/editing. I just want these sellers to know that we recognize our buying power and we're not desperate. These people got my 'pressure up this week. :/


----------



## yodie (Dec 13, 2013)

Just received my order today.


----------



## nrock (Dec 13, 2013)

The two bottles that I ordered from E-bay yesterday have shipped today.  I'm hoping these 2 and 3/4 bottles will last until spring. I use about a silver dollar pancake size eveyday.  Maybe I'll switch to every other day.


----------



## nrock (Dec 13, 2013)

ilong, my hair has thickened quite a bit. I have not straightened my hair in a year, but I plan on straightening it this spring. I'm hoping to be full mid-back by then. I had to use the search feature to find something on how to mention.



smores,Keep us posted on your progress with the distribution side of things.


----------



## AKA-Tude (Dec 13, 2013)

I am still waiting...


----------



## HeavenlySkies (Dec 13, 2013)

Count me out. I refuse to pay $20+ per bottle With with shipping for anything. Will make my own concoction before giving in to greedy sellers with outrageous prices, especially after those pak turds canceled my initial order.


----------



## ilong (Dec 13, 2013)

@smores - NO Please DO NOT delete your vent/rant. To be honest I was considering writing PAK, Fab4N Beauty Mall (or whatever the name of the Amazon seller is)and Paltas a similar communication. If the distributor/suppliers are reading (and ITA with you that they are) posts on the forum(s) about the product then they should read your post and similar ones.

Apparently greed has displaced "good business sense". I have mixed emotions about the supplier asking about "American Women's sudden interest in the product". I am going to give them the benefit of the doubt, and assume the question was based on business planning ***cough - cough***, which has them considering increasing inventory/supply of the product based on "trigger for recent demand". HOWEVER, if plans include, ridiculous price increases similar to those seen recently - then the supplier's should be aware DEMAND will come to a screechiing halt. 

I think they are perhaps misinformed if they believe otherwise. 
(i.e. NIOXIN was believed to be one of the BEST supplements and when ILLEGEAL suppliers began price gauging - consumers said  - they must be crazy!


----------



## ilong (Dec 13, 2013)

yodie - yay - glad you received it.

nrock - glad you received your shipment. I don't understand how you've received 2 shipments and PureSilver can't get hers. 

smores - thank you for what you are trying to do for us and the SUPPLIERS - I hope they realize that ultimately for every bottle sold their benefit is guaranteed.  While on the other hand, consumer are taking a chance that the product will work, results are not guaranteed.  While negotiating with the suppliers do you think you can see if you can get them to ship PureSilver and AKA-Tude orders?  Not sure who they ordered from - perhaps they can post or pm the info.

HeavenlySkies - I totally understand.  I don't like being taken advantage of and with the recent price increases I feel these suppliers, especially the AMAZON seller is trying to take advantage of consumers interested in purchasing the product.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 13, 2013)

ilong, i ordered from Pak cosmetics from Nov 26 and the claim it was shipped on Nov 26, up to this evening i checked, it wasn't here yet.


I'm so annoyed i feel like i've wasted minutes calling them last friday and i've wasted money and energy. The more i remember it the deeper it hurts.


----------



## auntybe (Dec 13, 2013)

I can't get the site to accept my Paypal.    This site is giving me a headache!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## ilong (Dec 13, 2013)

PureSilver - so sorry this has happened to you.  Did PAK provide a tracking number?  Any chance it was delivered to the wrong address?

smores - is Pak Cosmetics one of the distributors you're in discussions with?  If so, can you mention PureSilver s order?  

I thought I saw a thread which listed "BUYER Beware Vendors/Suppliers"


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 13, 2013)

i'm gonna reorder form another supplier Pak is a waste of my time and energy and I AIN'T GOT NO MORE TIME FOR DAT. The challenge is 2 weeks away and if i'm co-hosting this challenge with you ilong i have to be ready to give my input meaningfully so later tonight i'll reorder from somewhere else.


----------



## ilong (Dec 13, 2013)

auntybe are your referring to PAK?  What type of error are you getting?


----------



## auntybe (Dec 13, 2013)

ilong said:


> auntybe are your referring to PAK?  What type of error are you getting?



Yes, PAK.  I click the check out with PayPal button and a page pops up with the prices of the products I am purchasing but it doesn't allow me to log into my account.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## smores (Dec 13, 2013)

QUOTE  ilong I'm not talking with Pak, but not saying I won't. It's just after all these problems, I'd rather not give them any business wholesale or retail. I'll try to go around them first. If that doesn't work, I'm not sure Pak would handle a wholesale order any better than everyone else's.  

One company looks promising but since they don't sell retail, they're still verifying that my business is legit and also that they don't have a distributor in my area, which is standard. During our exchange I told them if not approved, I'd like the distributor info for anyone in the US carrying any of their products. The US list would allow us to push (emails and calls) current US distributors to carry Paltas products. Yep, I'm working on a Plan A & B at the same time.  

Hoping to get this all this finalized one way or another before everyone gets MIA for the holidays.


----------



## nrock (Dec 13, 2013)

I totally agree with the concern about the "American women interest" remark. What they don't want to see is how "American women" react once they've been angered!


----------



## smores (Dec 13, 2013)

Ok. I decided a photo would be better for this, just way too many ingredients to type out on a phone or tablet. I tried to zoom in on the ingredients. 

Paltas BKC Hair and Scalp Tonic for Plaits & Weaves

A completely different smell from the hair treatment. No medicinal scent. Smells like generic shampoo, soapy and kind of light. This is more of a moisturizer, not an oil treatment.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 14, 2013)

I found this on the Amazon UK site. 

*Interesting: *
http://www.amazon.co.uk/EFFECTIVE-HAIR-TREATMENT-150-ML/dp/B006IRBMYM/ref=cm_cr_pr_sims_t

Pity i don't live in the UK seems like that the only place they ship to


----------



## nrock (Dec 14, 2013)

@PureSilver,the op of the other Paltas thread, taytay86, has offered to get it for anyone who wants it if u send her a pm. She put that post in late last night(hth). I think she's in Canada.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2013)

*Lurker Here*

I placed another order with them on 12/06 to see if it would get cancelled out (since so many folks were having their orders randomly cancelled). 

I also checked the box that said, if it was un-available to just Cancel & Refund.

As of today, it seems as though my 2nd order placed 12/06 is still 'accepted'. I will let you all know if I ever get it.

It is 3.98 in the UK. Not sure what that is in USD? But it looks cheap.

ETA: My 1st order I paid $10 & some Change.

The order placed 12/06 was $11.00 & some Change

*price creep*


----------



## *Frisky* (Dec 14, 2013)

Did anybody try these websites?

http://mnmhairandbeauty.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=232

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PALTAS-B-K-C-Hair-Treatment-Strong-and-Healthy-Hair-/220569089805


----------



## auntybe (Dec 14, 2013)

I am trying m&m tonight...will let you know what happens.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## kandigyrl (Dec 15, 2013)

Received my order today. Will be doing a length check Thursday and will start using it after that


----------



## kandigyrl (Dec 15, 2013)

OMG!!! Just realized I ordered the conditioner and not the hair treatment. Just placed an order through eBay. It is suppose to be here by the 27th.


----------



## yodie (Dec 15, 2013)

So far so good. It's not too thick and it seems to soak into my scalp. There is an initial Pepto (yes, the pink stuff) smell, but it fades away.


----------



## Fenaxa (Dec 15, 2013)

kandigyrl said:


> OMG!!! Just realized I ordered the conditioner and not the hair treatment. Just placed an order through eBay. It is suppose to be here by the 27th.



I did the exact same thing. I'm now waiting on the actual Hair Treatment.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 16, 2013)

Me 3 Fenaxa kandigyrl i ordered the conditioner and i'm still waiting. Let see what happens this week.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 16, 2013)

Not to discourage anyone but i was just searching for reviews and came upon these:

http://locandroll.blogspot.com/2012/06/paltas-bkc-product-review.html

Ladies living in Europe can definitely purchase from this site, 2 reviews: http://www.malikstores.co.uk/product_details.php?item_id=1247

I also stumbled upon this site http://omgili.com/thread/jHIAmI4hxg...mPzr8jEp803UxCy5I5wNfAlFKxerKjKIzS1CvQlwP9yp/ 

and i was  OMG


----------



## Saga (Dec 16, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> I also stumbled upon this site http://omgili.com/thread/jHIAmI4hxg9kJfWDPM0p3Hf_W57Qm5OklFFwMnmdFpg5ZBMciThBmPzr8jEp803UxCy5I5wNfAlFKxerKjKIzS1CvQlwP9yp/
> 
> and i was  OMG



What the heck is THAT?


----------



## AKA-Tude (Dec 16, 2013)

ilong said:


> yodie - yay - glad you received it.
> 
> nrock - glad you received your shipment. I don't understand how you've received 2 shipments and PureSilver can't get hers.
> 
> ...



I ordered from PAK.....


----------



## BlackVenus29 (Dec 17, 2013)

Why not just make your own? I did, using emu oil and essential oils: tea tree ( antifungal, camphor- pore opening analgesic, and cinnamon (rubefacient/circulator). It's working well for me. Essentially, all paltas is is oil mixed with essential oils that do all that I described. Much more cost effective and less of a hassle otherwise. And a little goes a long way too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 17, 2013)

*Lurker Here*

I received my 2nd order from PAKS today (placed 12/06) which shocked me, because I thought they might say they were OOS.

Ya'll know how ya'll get down up in the LHCF.

But I received it.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 18, 2013)

Just placed my order..... Can't wait until it gets here


----------



## AKA-Tude (Dec 18, 2013)

I ordered the wrong product!!!

UUUUGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!


ETA: Took for-EVA to get here!!!


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 18, 2013)

Received my Paltas Hair Treatment today. I am ready.


----------



## Angelbean (Dec 18, 2013)

Hold my spot while I place my order I am excited!!! I have been hovering above mid back length for a while and want to be mid back on my way to waist length!!


----------



## ilong (Dec 18, 2013)

kandigyrl AKA-Tude I'm glad you caught the order mis-hap sooner than later.  Hopefully, PAK will ship the PHT in a timely fashion and you receive it before year end.

Rozlewis ms.tatiana, Welcome!!!  Glad to have you with us on this challenge.  

Angelbean - your spot in held!!!   I hope it won't take a long time for you to receive your product.

IDareT'sHair - gurl you be on it!!!   I ain't mad at you.   I think we may be alike in that we hate to run out of "something" while we tryin' to make a go of it - so we order back-ups for the back-ups


----------



## ilong (Dec 18, 2013)

BTW @IDareT'sHair - you can stop posting that little don't mean nothin' 
*Lurker Here* message. 

You're no lurker chil' you are up in here with us - trying to see   :eye:   if this Paltas will give us some results.


But that was a good try - trying to act like an imposter - but we aren't having it      and that's that!


----------



## Keen (Dec 18, 2013)

Finally got my package today. I'm doing this to fill out some thinning spots. I think it is hereditary. I've been using castor oil with no luck. Tried sulfur, nothing.


----------



## Keen (Dec 18, 2013)

BlackVenus29 said:


> Why not just make your own? I did, using emu oil and essential oils: tea tree ( antifungal, camphor- pore opening analgesic, and cinnamon (rubefacient/circulator). It's working well for me. Essentially, all paltas is is oil mixed with essential oils that do all that I described. Much more cost effective and less of a hassle otherwise. And a little goes a long way too.



BlackVenus29 can you post the recipe or PM me please? I don't think I want yo pay that much shipping again


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 19, 2013)

Keen, that's great. I'm still in wait mode.


----------



## ilong (Dec 19, 2013)

Keen- glad you received your products. 

PureSilver -  - I wish that I could help you get your products.


----------



## Keen (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi ilong Do you warm the treatment for the inversion method or do you just apply then massage?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 19, 2013)

ilong

Aww thank you Ms. Lady. 

I hate _random _posts in my Thread, and I know I didn't officially join over here.

I just think it's kinda rude for folks to start jumping in postin' stuff so, I didn't want to disrespect your Challengers or Your Thread.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 19, 2013)

smores ilong you know what, i sent them an email last night informing them that i did not receive my order. I requested a refund and i got a prompt response earlier today informing me that the amount i paid them will be refunded to me within 1-3 days. I'll be checking for that refund on the 4th day.

Well thank you again smores, can't wait to get yours. I'll support you.


----------



## ilong (Dec 19, 2013)

Keen - More than likely I won't warm the PHT before inversion.   I invert and keep my oils on my lower level and I am sure that I will not feel like going down the stairs to get the oil,  climbing stairs to heat and going back down the stairs.  Lazy - I know - but ... 

IDareT'sHair - to me,  it is no big deal so *please* feel free to post and share anytime.   What is most important to me is the sharing, support, fun and hopefully results.  

PureSilver -   did I miss something from smores?


----------



## smores (Dec 20, 2013)

ilong I told PureSilver via PM the drama I've had trying to buy in bulk for resell, including from Pak. As of today, still no luck.


----------



## Asha's-Hair (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm in. I received my order from PAKS two days after ordering (I am in the UK) with no hassle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 21, 2013)

Asha's-Hair

How much is it in USD?


----------



## Asha's-Hair (Dec 21, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Asha's-Hair  How much is it in USD?



It was £4 which I believe is around $7


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 21, 2013)

Asha's-Hair

Thank you Ms. Lady I just saw this.


----------



## destinyseeker (Dec 21, 2013)

I like to join! I ordered from PAK and received a shipping confirmation three days ago. So hopefully it'll get here before the end of the month.

I ordered the treatment, conditioner and shampoo. I'll post a starting pic next week.


----------



## ilong (Dec 21, 2013)

Welcome Asha's-Hair and destinyseeker.   I am glad you received your orders without any problems.  

destinyseeker - please keep us posted on your experience with the shampoo.  I don't recall anyone else mentioning purchasing the shampoo.


----------



## ilong (Dec 21, 2013)

Looks like we can start the countdown for the 2014 Challenge kick-off.   Many of us have already began using the products - whih is great.  Prayerfully, we will have some great results to share in the first quarter.

I am working on finalizing my 2014 Total HJ regimen - which I will post be sure to post here as well.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 21, 2013)

Hmmm......only 11 more days to go. Hopefully i will have some to put on my scalp when Jan 1st rolls in because i ain't going nowhere.


----------



## BlackVenus29 (Dec 22, 2013)

Keen said:


> @BlackVenus29 can you post the recipe or PM me please? I don't think I want yo pay that much shipping again


2 parts oil (of your choice- I chose emu) to 1 part essential oil mixture. You can do equal parts of the essential oils in the 1 part, or mix based on your needs. 

THe essential oils makes the main oil runny, which is why it likely runs down people's faces. A little goes a long way. I apply after I've washed my hair and the pores are already open. Then put a shower cap on it and go to bed.

I used tea tree, camphor, and cinnamon oil. THese are fairly cheap, per the ounce, at Walmart- the first, and last two  from Whole foods. Each can be replaced with a different kind of EO- this recipe is not set in stone.


----------



## ilong (Dec 23, 2013)

How is it going ladies?   I massage my scalp with the PHT daily.  I haven't experienced the oil runnning down my face or neck   It's consistency is very thick, like castor oil. My scalp absorbs the oil very quickly so the oil doesn't overrun and stain my clothing/bedding.


----------



## ilong (Dec 23, 2013)

Quick question: what color is everyone's oil?


----------



## yodie (Dec 23, 2013)

gold color


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2013)

ilong

Gold-ish clear.  Not like JBCO.

I haven't experienced any runny-ness either upon application.  If I did, I would probably think I was applying too much.

I relaxed over the weekend so I stop using it, the week leading up to Relaxing (as a precaution).  

Since I am unfamiliar with it, didn't want any 'drama'

But I will start back after my 1st wash.


----------



## yodie (Dec 23, 2013)

^^^ I concur with the color and not having experienced any runny-ness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2013)

@yodie

Yeah. I find it to absorb quite nicely actually. 

 I did want to refrain from using it leading up to my Relaxer though.

It's decent. I wish it wasn't so hard to get. 

 I think I'll order like x2 bottles next week. 

I've only been ordering them 1 at a time. I guess I should just gone & get x2.

I was concerned they might become OOS.


----------



## yodie (Dec 23, 2013)

IDareT'sHair,

I also find that it absorbs well. I like that. It's a plus for me .
I originally wished I had purchased two bottles, but now I'm glad I only got one because I want to make sure I use the entire bottle before I move onto something else. So many times I stock up on something only to move onto something else and have tons of product left over.  So, I'll give this one bottle a shot and see what it does for my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2013)

yodie

I am also using Pimento Oil.


----------



## yodie (Dec 23, 2013)

^^^Any results with that?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2013)

@yodie

Girl...I'm always on some sort of personal mini-growth aides challenge.

Too hard to tell, because I don't 'document' my growth. (I need to do better).

I think Visviscal Vitamins gave me really good growth with a combo of other 'stuff'


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 23, 2013)

Ladies, from your responses and various reviews it seems this oil is a keeper. Relaxed ladies, do you find it helpful to your NG?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2013)

yodie

I'm doing an overnight  Oil "Soak" with PALTAS under Saran Wrap & x2 Plastic Caps and Durag.  

Will wash out in the a.m.


----------



## yodie (Dec 23, 2013)

IDareT'sHair, are you soaking the oil into your hair or your scalp? I don't wash it out. I just leave it in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2013)

@yodie

Tonight I applied to 'mostly' scalp. Wrapped Hair in Saran Wrap and x2 Plastic Caps & Durag.

I'll 'Poo it out in the a.m.

 ETA:  My usual is to leave it in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2013)

Used a couple drops of PALTAS tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2013)

Still massaging in PALTAS.

Waiting on my 3rd bottle to Arrive.


----------



## ilong (Dec 26, 2013)

Hey ladies - are we ready for 2014?  I know many of us started using PHT already.  

Thanks IDareT'sHair and yodie for your updates.  What's everyone else up to?

yodie -  I purchase multiples of products also.  I don't like to run out of something and have to wait to order/ship.  That results in me falling off the bandwagon.  I use products for a minimum of 3 months to fairly assess if they have benefit me.  

IDareT'sHair - Viviscal promoted your hair growth?  If so, that is great.  I took it for 6 months (July - December) and did not experience any above average growth, which would justify the cost.  I've replaced Viviscal with Youtheory collagen. I'll take those for 3 months and monitor progress.


----------



## destinyseeker (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm still waiting for my stuff so that I can begin... Hopefully it'll be here soon.


----------



## WhereItsAt (Dec 28, 2013)

Hello everyone! I decided to join this challenge bc I received my Paltas in the mail today. I ordered from Pak cosmetics and it took 12 days to get from them to me.









As it came just in time bc when I took my sew in down last week, I noticed that spot. I don't know when or how it got there but after I cried tears about it,  I decided to do something about it. My hair was not braided tight at all under my sew in. I'm getting another one tomorrow. I was going to get a middle part but not anymore bc that spot is obvious.. :-( 

So let's hope that spot grows in soon.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 28, 2013)

Got my order from Pak's I got the hair & scalp and the hair treatment. I'll be using it all around my hair but my main focus is my edges.

Starting


----------



## WhereItsAt (Dec 28, 2013)

Just massaged some into my spot and on my edges. It has a faint smell of pepto. It's kinda thick but it absorbed right into my scalp and there is no oily feeling on my hands either. I think I might order another bottle or 2 tomorrow to keep from running out.


----------



## ilong (Dec 28, 2013)

@destinyseeker - I hope you receive your PHT soon!

@WhereItsAt- welcome to the challenge! I hope PHT lives up to the reputation and promotes re-growth in your spot. 

ms.tatiana - glad you received your shipment as well. Your thoughts on the smell, consistency and absorption of PHT product are consistent with the rest of us.


----------



## ilong (Dec 28, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @yodie
> 
> I'm doing an overnight Oil "Soak" with PALTAS under Saran Wrap & x2 Plastic Caps and Durag.
> 
> Will wash out in the a.m.


 

LOL - I'm doing the same thing right now, except I only used 1 plastic cap and a hair bonnet.

My hair loves this treatment (GHE)!


----------



## ilong (Dec 28, 2013)

IDareT'sHair - what's the deets on "pimento oil"?


----------



## ilong (Dec 28, 2013)

4 days to the official start date?

Pics?  Pics?  Please!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 29, 2013)

Your thoughts.... 

Smell: Pepto bismol 
Consistency: Thick & oily didn't put much on, only on my edges
Absorption of PHT: Pretty good I'll check in the morning how it settles in


----------



## WhereItsAt (Dec 29, 2013)

What benefit you would like from using PHT (i.e. alopecia, length, thickness, stopping shedding, etc.) I ordered it for thickness and length but found out about that spot after I took my sew in down. I had already ordered but didn't know I had a spot.


How many times a week you plan on applying PHT. At least 3-4 times a week. Maybe everyday.


§ Any other growth methods you’ll be using along with PHT (i.e. Inversion, GHE, Baggy, etc). I plan to massage into my scalp. I may do GHE but it leaves my hair so wet when I wake up from sleeping.


§ Any other Paltas products you’ll be using? No just the treatment. 

§ Post starting picture by Jan 1 I posted one and I'll post my length shot.


§ Hair type – (i.e. Natural 4b, Texlaxed 4a, Relaxed, etc.) Relaxed 4b/4a with a 3c nape.. 






Pic was taken on 12/22/13, the same day I took my sew in down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2013)

ilong said:


> *- what's the deets on "pimento oil"?*



@ilong

It's a little "Hot" Oil. Has red pepper & JBCO. Very stimulating.

I'll have it in Rotation.

Someone in our U1B1 had a very bad reaction with it. It made her Scalp very tender & sore.

I haven't had any problems with it. 

It says to wash it out, but I usually apply & leave it in until my Wash Day with is the same thing I do with PALTAS.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...8YHgCw&usg=AFQjCNE_5HOyaPKXcEb7HhwlHKBO0ftRcA


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: 2014 Paltas Hair Treatment (PHT) 1st Qtr*



Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> saving my spot, (I actually have a friend in Canada looking for it) when I get products I'll be back!


 


Found out today that he was unable to find it...i'm ordering now. I'm still in the challenge just will start a few weeks late.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 30, 2013)

yodie said:


> Just received my order today.


 

yodie, where did you order your Paltas from?


----------



## yodie (Dec 30, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67,

I ordered from pakcosmetics.com


----------



## Asha's-Hair (Dec 30, 2013)

I feel like this stuff is already doing wonders for my hair


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 30, 2013)

Is anyone going to post  pics come Jan 1st. I'm thinking of posting a starting pic since i will officially start using the product tonight.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 30, 2013)

Asha's-Hair, what results are you seeing? How are you applying it? How often are you using it? I am in this challenge also and I think I will begin using it tonight but wanted some tips.


----------



## Asha's-Hair (Dec 31, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> Asha's-Hair, what results are you seeing? How are you applying it? How often are you using it? I am in this challenge also and I think I will begin using it tonight but wanted some tips.



I'm using it on my edges and they just feel thicker and more dense to me. I haven't noticed too much difference in my crown area yet (we have issues with each other.)  I'm just spraying some of my rose water and aloe mix on my scalp and rubbing the Paltas in every other night.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm so excited (wish I had done this weeks ago) I ordered 3 bottles of Paltas from Pakcosmetics which totaled $28.03 ...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 31, 2013)

My details:

I am relaxed 4a/4b 

I'd like to promote hair growth in my edges and crown they are not completely gone but are thinning no matter how much I baby them (I believe thinning to be hereditary)

Main focus - edges and crown  

I'll apply PHT at least 2-3 times weekly 

I plan to start the inversion method  

I recently cut my hair into an asymmetrical bob, so there will be no protective styling.

will insert pic when I get products.


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 1, 2014)

I just ordered more Paltas, Im really liking these products. I ordered 2 more bottles of the treatment, 1 bottle of the soft hair oil, and 1 bottle of the hot oil treatment. I used the treatment after washing my hair last weekend and it air dried really soft and the soft hair oil works really well too.  I will update my OP with my starting length later today.


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 1, 2014)

I'll be using Paltas for the second time today. Below is my first and official Starting pic and Length Check for 2014. I hope to be full BSL by using Paltas, Inverting and PS hardcore.


----------



## kandigyrl (Jan 1, 2014)

Beginning photo. 6 on shirt is APL and 8 is grazing BSL. I will start applying Paltas tonight. I plan on applying 3-4 times a week when straight a daily when curly.


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 1, 2014)

i applied  Paltas a few mins ago and i like the consistency and the smell, My SO thinks Paltas smell Pine Disinfectant..........Not cool, he says all my hair products smells like Bathroom cleaning agents.

I sense a spin off from this


----------



## WhereItsAt (Jan 1, 2014)

I will be applying Paltas tonight. I think I will do it 3 times a week. I plan to order more tomorrow. My thoughts so far is that the smell of mine isn't as strong and my scalp doesn't tingle. Not very much these days make my scalp tingle. 

My hair seems to like it and it absorbs really well into my scalp. I hope it works all and all. It makes my hair pretty soft.


----------



## ilong (Jan 1, 2014)

All of the great posts and reviews!!! What a great way to start 2014.
I've already upated my original post with a starting pic for my alopecia area and updates.
A length check pic is in teh BSL/MBL 2014 challenge
@PureSilver - pine disinfectant?  I agree with you I like the smell.

@Charmtresse - please keep us updated on the oils. If I purchase another oil - I am going to put myself on punishment!!!

DanceOnTheSkylines -I saw your post in the Crown & Glory Challenge - don't forget to come on in here and update us, as well.


----------



## babyt87 (Jan 1, 2014)

I would like to join please. I got a bit excited with my hair length in 2013 and stopped  PS'ing and didn't retain much length after a break-up-induced "trim" 

I have ordered the oil treatment and a length check tshirt so i will start as soon as they turn up!



What benefit you would like from using PHT - length and thickness
How many times a week you plan on applying PHT -3 times a week.  i will alternate with my homemade sulfur mix
Any other growth methods you’ll be using along with PHT -bagging overnight
Any other Paltas products you’ll be using? - none
Post starting picture by Jan 1 - I will come back and update once my length check t-shirt arrives
Hair type – Natural 4a/4b


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 1, 2014)

I applied PALTAS yesterday. I think I will do this about 3 days a week. I tried it last week and did not like the way it made my hair feel. It felt too greasy. However, I may have applied too much. I am only applying it to my fingertips and massaging it into my scalp for a few minutes and then doing the inversion method. I will see how this works.


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 2, 2014)

It feels a little like castor oil and the smell is not that bad neither


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 2, 2014)

Massaged scalp with PALTAS.


----------



## destinyseeker (Jan 2, 2014)

Received my order today!  I'm starting tonight... I'll be using it for growth and thickness especially in my crown and edges. <happy dance>


----------



## destinyseeker (Jan 3, 2014)

Used the leave-in spray and treatment last night. Soaked into my scalp quickly and I didn't mind the smell. I wished I'd ordered more bottles of the treatment... it is small. I should order more before I need it since it took three weeks to get here.


----------



## destinyseeker (Jan 3, 2014)

Day 2 - Oiled and massaged my scalp. I will moisturize in the am with the leave in.


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 4, 2014)

Oiled my roots/scalp yesterday. Will oil again on Sunday.


----------



## yodie (Jan 4, 2014)

I love how this does not sit on top of my scalp. I plan to use this all year long to determine if it's a keeper or not.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 4, 2014)

Massaged scalp with PALTAs and did the inversion method.


----------



## destinyseeker (Jan 4, 2014)

Rozlewis said:


> Massaged scalp with PALTAs and did the inversion method.



Roz how do you do your inversion?


----------



## yodie (Jan 5, 2014)

Once again... I LOVE how this oil does NOT sit on top of my hair!!
Has anyone tried the...

Hot Oil Treatment? Might be great for steaming. 
The Leave In Conditioning Spray? 
Sof Oil Hair Tonic?


----------



## destinyseeker (Jan 5, 2014)

yodie said:


> Once again... I LOVE how this oil does NOT sit on top of my hair!! Has anyone tried the...  Hot Oil Treatment? Might be great for steaming. The Leave In Conditioning Spray? Sof Oil Hair Tonic?



Tried the hot oil treatment as a pre-poo on Saturday.... Spritzed my hair with water, applied and it heated up!) ...LOVE!  made my hair nice and soft. I've also been using the leave in to refresh my hair in the morning or to M&S in the evening. I also have the Argan oil, the  shampoo (which I plan to use to clarify once a month) and the conditioner.


----------



## yodie (Jan 5, 2014)

destinyseeker, so the hot oil heated up on its own? I read that in the description, but didn't believe it. Hmm.... Got me thinking.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2014)

@yodie I think @charmtreese has used several of these products (so far)

 I am currently using The Pomade Shop's Rosemary Pomade. 

 I will rotate other Growth Aides with my PALTAS.

I have x1 bottle of PALTAS Hair Rx left and just placed an order for another x2.


----------



## destinyseeker (Jan 5, 2014)

^^^^^^ Yes it did! Before I even got my plastic cap on. So I didn't use my heat cap this week.


----------



## yodie (Jan 5, 2014)

destinyseeker said:


> ^^^^^^ Yes it did! Before I even got my plastic cap on. So I didn't use my heat cap this week.



Wow!! Never heard of that. I have to try it. 
Thanks.


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 5, 2014)

yodie said:


> Once again... I LOVE how this oil does NOT sit on top of my hair!! Has anyone tried the...  Hot Oil Treatment? Might be great for steaming. The Leave In Conditioning Spray? Sof Oil Hair Tonic?



Treatment - yummy, I love this product!
Soft hair oil - this oil is my new sealer, I love it. A little goes a long ways.  It keeps my hair really soft and I've also noticed less SSN.  
Leave-in - I haven't used this product enough to tell if I like it or not.
Hot oil - ordered this, haven't received it yet.


----------



## smores (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey Ladies! I used the treatment tonight mixed with my NJoy to seal after moisturizing. GHE tonight too.


----------



## yodie (Jan 6, 2014)

charmtreese, thanks. I'm going to try the hot oil treatment and the sof oil. Havr you tried sealing with castor oil? If so, how does the sof oil compare? Thanks.


----------



## cynd (Jan 6, 2014)

So I gave up on Paks after 3 cancelled orders and an email with no response and ended up biting the bullet and ordering from Amazon.  I'm still waiting to receive my treatment and will join the challenge when it arrives.  Until then, I feel like a chocolate addict standing outside the window watching others lick chocolate from their fingers.  I know it's early, but does anyone have any results to report?


----------



## yodie (Jan 6, 2014)

cynd, I'm sorry that happened to you. Were you able to get a refund? I'm thinking of ordering from Paks.


----------



## cynd (Jan 6, 2014)

yodie said:


> @cynd, I'm sorry that happened to you. Were you able to get a refund? I'm thinking of ordering from Paks.



yodie, I'm  a little like Charlie Brown in that I always seem to get the rock, so don't let my experience dissuade you.  I see that others have successfully ordered from them with little or no issues.  I used Paypal and it doesn't appear I was charged.


----------



## yodie (Jan 6, 2014)

cynd,

My initial order didn't go through/I wasn't charged. I didn't find out until I checked my junk mail and saw an email. I had to reorder and the second time was a charm.


----------



## cynd (Jan 6, 2014)

Glad the second order went through for you yodie.  How are you liking it so far?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 6, 2014)

yodie said:


> @cynd,
> 
> My initial order didn't go through/I wasn't charged. I didn't find out until I checked my junk mail and saw an email. I had to reorder and the second time was a charm.


 

I had the very same problem...


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 6, 2014)

yodie said:


> charmtreese, thanks. I'm going to try the hot oil treatment and the sof oil. Havr you tried sealing with castor oil? If so, how does the sof oil compare? Thanks.



Castor oil was my go to sealer, now Im using soft oil more often then castor oil.  When using soft oil, I don't need as much product and my hair stays moisturized longer than when using castor oil.


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 6, 2014)

cynd said:


> So I gave up on Paks after 3 cancelled orders and an email with no response and ended up biting the bullet and ordering from Amazon.  I'm still waiting to receive my treatment and will join the challenge when it arrives.  Until then, I feel like a chocolate addict standing outside the window watching others lick chocolate from their fingers.  I know it's early, but does anyone have any results to report?



Im sorry about your experience with Paks.  I placed a second order with them last week, I hope I receive it because my hair is in love with this stuff. 

I don't have any growth results thus far, but I know that I will...my retention has to be on point because Im not having an issue with SSK's and my hair stays sooo soft even in this cold weather.  I wish I would have know about Paltas at the beginning of my natural journey.


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm liking paltas so far it makes my NG soft  and manageable.

cynd i've had more than enough of what i could take from Paks. It's bad that they're treating customers so awful and can you imagine, its an increase in sales for them , not bad reviews. I hope for your sake though that your hair benefits from it because ordering from Amazon ain't cheap at all.


----------



## cynd (Jan 6, 2014)

@charmtreese I'm glad to hear that you like it and that you're seeing positive improvements in your hair. Can't wait until mine arrives.

@PureSilver girl you're right about that. I had to close my eyes to press the order button on Amazon. I ordered two bottle but if it doesn't prove itself sooner rather than later I don't see myself ordering it again, not at those prices.


----------



## grow (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi ladies!

I received my Paltas Hair Treatment and have been using it 2-3 times a week so far.

I noticed that my hair shaft starts to feel like some type of starchy squeeky hard after I've applied it.
Anyone else have that happen?

What I've done is to get my Vatika and douse my hair in that before going anywhere near a comb.
Maybe it's due to ng?

I agree with IDareT'sHair about not using it around perm time.
My new texlax will be around the 19th of this month, so I haven't used it for a week and won't until 1-2 weeks post perm.

Are there any permed/texlaxers with experience as to when to combine the Paltas?

Thanks and hhj!


----------



## *Frisky* (Jan 7, 2014)

I've been using it about twice a week for the past couple of weeks. I put it in one of those root comb things from Sally's but I think too much comes out and it makes my hair feel greasy so I am gonna switch to using my fingers. I still need to measure the hair at my crown area to see if I get any progress.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jan 7, 2014)

Been using it every night on my edges. I want to see what my 30 day results will look like. A couple days in & I'm seeing little hairs.


----------



## WhereItsAt (Jan 7, 2014)

Applied Paltas tonight. My leave out is so soft and my new growth is so soft. And I combed through my leave out on my sew in and only 1 half of a single strand of hair in my comb.

That's rare for my hair. So I think my hair loves this stuff. Have not even had to flat iron my hair straight either. I said I would order more last week but I will order 2 more bottles Friday.


----------



## yodie (Jan 8, 2014)

Placed an order last night for the Sof Hair Oil, Hot Oil Treatment and I added another hair treatment while I was at it. I received a shipping notice today. Hopefully all goes well with this order.


----------



## WhereItsAt (Jan 11, 2014)

Just placed order for the treatment and the one for weave and braids. I think I have have a half an inch of new growth in my leave out and it's so soft. I ran a comb through it and I did not get a single strand of hair. Which is so strange for me.  But it's how it should be..


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2014)

My 12/31 Order for (x2 Hair Rx's) came yesterday.

Faster than some/most of these US Vendors I order from. erplexed

So far, I haven't had a problem ordering or re-ordering from them.


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 11, 2014)

I've been using it every other day since Jan 1st... It's fine with me it moisturizes well


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2014)

Kerryann

I like it too (and don't want to run out).  And I probably use too much.


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 11, 2014)

Just ordered another hair treatment...and my PJ arse ordered the sof oil and the hot oil treatment


----------



## yodie (Jan 11, 2014)

cant comment on growth but this makes my nape and edges so soft and moisturized. I always experience breakage/splits in my nape/edges because its always unusually dry and very hard to moisturize. Look forward to what the treatment and other products will do. I'm sold on this alone.


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 11, 2014)

I've already slacked off on using Paltas all over my head, but my edges do thrive from it and LG alot. I wish i had enough to do HOT right now because my hair is so dry at the ends, they really need some TLC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2014)

PureSilver

Silver, why have you Slacked off using it all over already?


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 11, 2014)

It's just this week, been feeling ill and out of it. I do apply to my edges though but all over my head, i've missed a couple days. @ IDareT'sHair


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 12, 2014)

Air dried with Paltas treatment and soft hair oil for the second time with excellent results. I hope my order from Paks arrives soon, starting to get nervous....ordered on 1/3/14.


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 12, 2014)

Ha guess what I saw this morning BABY HAIR I can't believe it .......I ordered 4 bottles of themanechoice hair vitamins today so let's see how that works


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 16, 2014)

I received my order from Paks on 1/13/14...so it took 10 days not too bad. 

Going to use the hot oil treatment tomorrow!


----------



## *Frisky* (Jan 17, 2014)

Here is a pic of the crown area of my hair that has been a bit challenged since I big chopped almost 3 years ago. It's about 7 inches which is about half the length of the rest of my hair. It's also a different texture. Much more coarse..possible scab hair. I have been applying Paltas and doing the Green House Affect for the past week.


----------



## AKA-Tude (Jan 17, 2014)

Finally ordered the correct product
and received it.

Put the product in an old vitamin eye dropper bottle
for easier application.

Been using it for a week now in my front crown area 
and on my right side hairline above my eye.

Anticipating great results!


----------



## ilong (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello everyone- I haven't posted in a while but I've been trying to keep up with with your updates. It seems that most of us are seeing results - and that is great news. 



> Here is a pic of the crown area of my hair that has been a bit challenged since I big chopped almost 3 years ago. It's about 7 inches which is about half the length of the rest of my hair. It's also a different texture. Much more coarse..possible scab hair. I have been applying Paltas and doing the Green House Affect for the past week.


 
*Frisky*- so the Paltas has improved your crown area and is promoting growth there as well?




Kerryann said:


> Ha guess what I saw this morning BABY HAIR I can't believe it .......I ordered 4 bottles of themanechoice hair vitamins today so let's see how that works


 
@Kerryann -I've been applying Paltas to the hair on my front left side edge and it is growing back in VERY well (it had thinned from wig wearing). I have to brush the hairs down - so they don't stick up and look unkept. I had braids/twists installed Dec 31st, so it is a little difficult to get to my other areas - but I still try to get some Paltas on those areas.


----------



## WhereItsAt (Jan 20, 2014)

Well I have concluded that I will use Paltas as long as I have access to it and can order it. My hair is thriving with it. It's kinda hard to get on the bald spot down the middle with a sew in. I have also concluded that I probably need to switch from sew ins to U part wigs for better access to my hair. It's hard to wash and get the areas of my scalp that I need to with a sew in. 

But my leave out is thriving and not one single area of it is breaking off or splitting.. at all. I combed through it as I was washing and not one single strand came out.


----------



## *Frisky* (Jan 20, 2014)

*Frisky*- so the Paltas has improved your crown area and is promoting growth there as well?

ilong

I haven't seen any results as of yet from the Paltas since I have only been using it a short time. I will be keeping an eye on it for the the next couple of months to see if I see any growth since I measured it.


----------



## ilong (Jan 20, 2014)

WhereItsAt - ITU about trying to access areas of the scalp under protective styles with extensions.  But - we are determined  to "get it <Paltas> in there" , regardless of how difficult it seems.  
I hope product availability does not become an issue.  Suppliers should try to make sure that it doesn't, given the recent "renewed" interest in the product line.


----------



## ilong (Jan 20, 2014)

*Frisky* thanks for the clarification.  I "expect" to read a very positive update  from you very soon regarding your crown area.


----------



## cynd (Jan 21, 2014)

Still waiting for my Paltas to arrive. 

 Just got my order.  Yay!  It has a mild menthol smell to me and isn't bad at all.


----------



## yodie (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm waiting for my order to arrive as well.

ETA: My order arrived today. Yay!!


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 21, 2014)

I used the Paltas Hot Oil Treament this weekend.  I didn't notice the oil heating up by itself, so I sat under my heat cap for about 30-45 minutes...When I rinsed it out I was in love with the results. My hair was really soft and silky.  I was a little nervous that I was not going to like this product because upon application it didn't instantly make my hair feel smooth like most oils do (I know this product has other ingredients other than oil). However, this is another Paltas keeper!!!


----------



## WhereItsAt (Jan 22, 2014)

Double post


----------



## WhereItsAt (Jan 22, 2014)

I think I might have an inch of growth around my leave out. I'm going to see if i can get a good picture tonight and let y'all be the judge. I'm not sure if my lil bald spot has filled in bc I can't access it properly but I hope it's trying to fill in. I'm going to try to get this sew in to last at least another two weeks bc this is week 4. I used to get in 8 weeks per sew in but not anymore. 

My next shipment of Paltas should be here in the next day or two. I'm just now through half the bottle of the first one and will be ordering more soon just to keep a good stock of it. I may order as soon as Friday


----------



## yodie (Jan 22, 2014)

Not sure I'm in love with the Hot oil treatment or the Sof Oil. I steamed with the Hot Oil and My hair felt meh. I was going to leave it in and twist my hair, but I wasn't happy with how my hair felt, so I rinsed, and did a couple of twists with the Sof Oil. Still didn't love how it felt, so I switched to rice bran oil. I'm sure my hair will feel soft, I just didn't like the initial feel after I applied it. I'm not sold on the Hot Oil Treatment or the Sof Oil yet. 

I'm noticing some results around my edges from using the Hair Treatment. I haven't straightened my hair, so I don't know how the rest of it has faired, but it did appear to be a bit longer when I washed in the shower. Don't quote me on that though. I won't know until I straighten in March.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 22, 2014)

yodie said:


> Not sure I'm in love with the Hot oil treatment or the Sof Oil. I steamed with the Hot Oil and My hair felt meh. I was going to leave it in and twist my hair, but I wasn't happy with how my hair felt, so I rinsed, and did a couple of twists with the Sof Oil. Still didn't love how it felt, so I switched to rice bran oil. I'm sure my hair will feel soft, I just didn't like the initial feel after I applied it. I'm not sold on the Hot Oil Treatment or the Sof Oil yet.
> 
> *I'm noticing some results around my edges from using the Hair Treatment*. I haven't straightened my hair, so I don't know how the rest of it has faired, but it did appear to be a bit longer when I washed in the shower. Don't quote me on that though. I won't know until I straighten in March.


 

Are you using the treatment as a grease?


----------



## yodie (Jan 22, 2014)

^^^ I'm using the hair treatment, not the hot oil, as a grease.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Jan 22, 2014)

Is this the paltas bkc on amazon, I'm interested


----------



## destinyseeker (Jan 22, 2014)

lisanaturally said:


> Is this the paltas bkc on amazon, I'm interested



It is but the shipping cost is really high... Almost the same as the product.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Jan 22, 2014)

destinyseeker said:


> It is but the shipping cost is really high... Almost the same as the product.



OK thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2014)

lisanaturally

I think you can get it cheaper getting directly from PAKS Cosmetics (USA).

The most I've paid has been $11.07 (USD)  

It takes about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## WhereItsAt (Jan 22, 2014)

Well I tried to get a picture. Not sure if you can even see my new growth in it. It's so soft and fine that it might not be visible

If it's not visible, I'll try again when I take my hair down.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Jan 22, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> lisanaturally
> 
> I think you can get it cheaper getting directly from PAKS Cosmetics (USA).
> 
> ...



Thank you so much


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2014)

@lisanaturally

Make sure you get the Right One (the Hair Tonic or Treatment). They all look the same.

It's about 5-6 ounces.

In USD it's like $6.66 (w/o Shipping) towards the bottom of the page.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Jan 22, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @lisanaturally
> 
> Make sure you get the Right One (the Hair Tonic or Treatment). They all look the same.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair so its the hair treatment that's the right one?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2014)

lisanaturally

Yes!  That's it.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Jan 22, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> lisanaturally
> 
> Yes!  That's it.



Awesome! Thank you


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Jan 22, 2014)

I would like to join I would like to see growth from the PHT. I plan on using it once to twice a week. I will also continue to use biotin (maybe). I think I'm 4b I'm transitioning out of texlaxed, I'm 17 wks. post. I'm so excited to do this challenge.


----------



## ilong (Jan 22, 2014)

Just another update on what is happening with me. I had combo braids/twists installed New Year's Eve. The braids are so loose with new growth that I've had to remove several braids where they (along with my hair) were "drooping". Several other braids have about half to three quarter inch growth. I have to be honest I don't think PHT is responsible for that growth - but I wanted to share. But I believe PHT is responsible for the "fast" regrowth of hair on my front left-side edge.


@WhereItsAt - I hope to take a picture of my left-side edge and post it. You know the LHCF saying "without pics it didn't happen". 

@lisanaturally - welcome to the thread! Yes @IDareT'sHair is right - you want the treatment. Please let us know how quickly you get your order. Hopefully, the earlier issues reported with getting shipment from PAK will have been resolved.


----------



## WhereItsAt (Jan 23, 2014)

Ilong, I know what you mean. It's hardly visible in my picture. I'll take another one in a few weeks. 

As they always say, pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 24, 2014)

Kerryann said:


> Ha guess what I saw this morning BABY HAIR I can't believe it .......I ordered 4 bottles of themanechoice hair vitamins today so let's see how that works


That's great I know paltas is helping my edges because I tend to pull a Lil tighter than I should and based on that pulling my edges should have been gone but I apply paltas everytime I make my ponytail so I know it's helping. 



charmtreese said:


> I used the Paltas Hot Oil Treament this weekend.  I didn't notice the oil heating up by itself, so I sat under my heat cap for about 30-45 minutes...When I rinsed it out I was in love with the results. My hair was really soft and silky.  I was a little nervous that I was not going to like this product because upon application it didn't instantly make my hair feel smooth like most oils do (I know this product has other ingredients other than oil). However, this is another Paltas keeper!!!


 omg I realise this too. I would rub my palms together with a dime size amount of 
paltas and the heat I feel in my hands would take a dead person to not notice 
that. I will have to try oiling all my scalp, and doing a 4 minute massage that will surely increase my growth rate. I will keep using it. I feel like it's a 
replacement for my WGHO. I'll post a pic this weekend



WhereItsAt said:


> I think I might have an inch of growth around my leave out. I'm going to see if i can get a good picture tonight and let y'all
> be the judge. I'm not sure if my lil bald spot has filled in bc I can't access it
> properly but I hope it's trying to fill in. I'm going to try to get this sew in to last at least another two weeks bc this is week 4. I used to get in 8 weeks per
> sew in but not anymore.
> My next shipment of Paltas should be here in the next day or two. I'm just now through half the bottle of the first one and will be ordering more soon just to keep a good stock of it. I may order as soon as Friday


 wow if you have to redo your sewin 2weeks early it means paltas is definitely working. I can't wait to see your results (excited). It's encouraging to read that your crown section that was left out of the sewn is thriving and that not a single strand of hair came out I will look into my method of using paltas and see what I can do to achieve the most out of it. Thanks for sharing.



lisanaturally said:


> I would like to join I would like to see growth from the PHT. I plan on using it once to twice a week. I will also continue to use biotin (maybe). I think I'm 4b I'm transitioning out of
> Texlax , I'm 17 wks. post. I'm so excited to do this challenge.



@lisnaturally, welcome to the challenge. Alot of ladies have been seeing results using paltas, myself being one of them so I know that it will help you too no matter how small the change. Also with biotin you should see results and makes it een better for you. I will start my biotin again next week because I must reach my goal of full BSL by June. HHG and I hope tuis challenge is beneficial to you.


----------



## WhereItsAt (Jan 26, 2014)

I got my second order of Paltas yesterday from Pak cosmetics. Debating on ordering more today. I am barely half way through my first bottle. 



  PureSilver, yes my sew in has grown out and I have had it in 4 weeks now. I think I may have a few baby hairs around my edges too. My leave out would otherwise be broken off by now but it's still so soft and I haven't used heat on it at all. Paltas has made my hair really soft and I don't remember the last time my hair felt this soft. I just hope my small bald spot has started to fill in. It's hard to get the paltas in that particular spot.


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 26, 2014)

I cowashed and dc'D last night and applied the paltas now I have soft and shiny hair


----------



## ilong (Jan 26, 2014)

Attached are the pictures showing the new growth around my edges. 
Where my hair is parted (blue arrow) is where I had thinning . Using the Paltas on my fingertips, I massaged all of the new growth (red arrows) around my edges towards my face so that it‘s visible. 

How is everyone else coming along?  Updates??


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2014)

ilong

Very nice & detailed Review.


----------



## cynd (Feb 2, 2014)

It's still a bit early for hair growth, but so far I've been using PHT on my scalp and also using it to seal.  Normally I lose so much hair from my already fine/thin hair when I detangle that I get upset just thinking about detangling.  With PHT, my hair stays moist and soft and I've noticed that I don't have nearly as much breakage/shedding when I detangle.


----------



## WhereItsAt (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm still here. I'm going to take my sew in out this weekend and see what's good! Lol! My leave out is still hanging on in there. I had a couple of strands of shedding as those were full strands with the bulb attached. But no real breakage.  Maybe 2 strands total and my sew in will be 6 weeks old this weekend. So I hope my mini bald spot is filling in or at least still a mini bald spot as I have not a clue as to what caused it. 

About to order more Paltas as to keep a good stock of it. Still on first bottle and I'm going to attempt to pre-poo with it when I take my sew in down. Or maybe use it with a DC.

And I think my poor edges may have baby hair as well. I will do full assessment once I remove sew-in.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## yodie (Feb 5, 2014)

My edges are doing VERY well. I haven't done a length check because I'm not straightening my hair until maybe April. So far, so VERY GOOD.


----------



## PureSilver (Feb 5, 2014)

yodie, happy to read that your hair is thriving, does that mean that Paltas is a keeper for you?

cynd how long have you been using Paltas now. I agree that it makes hair very soft.

WhereItsAt looking forward to read your "testimony" after you take your weave down. Paltas for the most part seems to be working well for everyone


----------



## yodie (Feb 5, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> yodie, happy to read that your hair is thriving, does that mean that Paltas is a keeper for you?
> 
> cynd how long have you been using Paltas now. I agree that it makes hair very soft.
> 
> WhereItsAt looking forward to read your "testimony" after you take your weave down. Paltas for the most part seems to be working well for everyone




PureSilver, yep, it's a keeper just based on my edges alone.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Feb 5, 2014)

My edges on the right side (worst side) aren't completely bald there is hair there I'm getting happy.


----------



## destinyseeker (Feb 5, 2014)

I think it's a keeper for me too... My hair is soft and my edges and crown are really filling in but I'm doing a lot of "the right things" with my hair right now and I can't tell exactly what's responsible so I'm leaving it in my arsenal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2014)

Still using PALTAS as part of my Personal Growth Aides Challenge.

I really like it.  

Just purchased another bottle earlier today.  

Still getting it from PAKS Cosmetics (UK).

Not sure about any 'results' but I'm sure there are some.


----------



## cynd (Feb 5, 2014)

PureSilver, I started using it on 1/21 so a little over 2 weeks.  At first I was only using it on my crown where I had a (widening) bald spot, but I put it in a roots only bottle and now I use it all over my scalp.  I don't want to jinx anything, but so far I think it's working.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2014)

cynd

I've been using it all over too.


----------



## PureSilver (Feb 6, 2014)

I use it all over as well but now that i have so much NG i focus there so it can be soft. I do find that it tends to make my hair a little sticky but all in all it works great


----------



## destinyseeker (Feb 6, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> I use it all over as well but now that i have so much NG i focus there so it can be soft. I do find that it tends to make my hair a little sticky but all in all it works great



It does make mine a little sticky too... I've had to make sure I wash/co-wash mid-week as well as during the weekend.


----------



## PureSilver (Feb 7, 2014)

destinyseeker I cannot cowash that often now since i am 10 weeks post, i think i have 2'' of NG @ the top of my head (it grows the fastest) i washed on monday and saw build up on my NG. I try to wash 1X per week though.


----------



## destinyseeker (Feb 8, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> destinyseeker I cannot cowash that often now since i am 10 weeks post, i think i have 2'' of NG @ the top of my head (it grows the fastest) i washed on monday and saw build up on my NG. I try to wash 1X per week though.



I have a pretty good amount of new growth going on too and for my hair the frequent washes and Palta are really keeping it tame


----------



## charmtreese (Feb 9, 2014)

Just checking in.  My hair and scalp are still doing well with Paltas. My staple products in this line are the treatment and soft hair oil.  I feel like with each wash day I'm seeing less breakage and tangles (I cleanse my hair weekly). As far as growth goes, my puff appears to be getting larger....I won't know for sure until I do an official LC at the end of March, but I'm really hopeful and excited to see everyone's progress.  

Friday I placed an order for more of the treatment and soft hair oil...I also added a bottle of the Paltas argon oil, has anyone tried this one yet?

BTW:  I've decided that I really wasn't that impressed by the hot oil treatment, coconut oil as a pre-poo does a better job for me...and I'm still on the fence with the leave-in.


----------



## PureSilver (Feb 9, 2014)

Update: I didn't use my Paltas today but  will tomorrow, i believe using it in rotation with LG had kept my edges from going completely bald because god knows these sometimes tight ponytails i put in (i'm 11 wks post) would have my edges looking like Naomi's


----------



## yodie (Feb 9, 2014)

Applied Paltas tonight.


----------



## WhereItsAt (Feb 16, 2014)

Well last Saturday, I took my sew in down but I left the braid base up for another week. I just took it down a second ago.. I will do a protein treatment and take pictures later.. I don't see my small bald spot either but I will take another look to be sure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2014)

I haven't used PALTAS for the past week (or so).  

I've been running through it too quick.

So, I've switched over to: Strong Roots Pimento Oil (part of my rotation) for a while.

Will also use:

Extra Dark Jamaican Black Castor
KeraVada Oil(s) 
Afroveda Oil


----------



## cherryhair123 (Feb 16, 2014)

Trying to order from Paks USA using paypal and keep getting error msg anyone else having trouble?


----------



## yodie (Feb 16, 2014)

charmtreese said:


> Just checking in.  My hair and scalp are still doing well with Paltas. My staple products in this line are the treatment and soft hair oil.  I feel like with each wash day I'm seeing less breakage and tangles (I cleanse my hair weekly). As far as growth goes, my puff appears to be getting larger....I won't know for sure until I do an official LC at the end of March, but I'm really hopeful and excited to see everyone's progress.
> 
> Friday I placed an order for more of the treatment and soft hair oil...I also added a bottle of the Paltas argon oil, has anyone tried this one yet?
> 
> BTW:  I've decided that I really wasn't that impressed by the hot oil treatment, coconut oil as a pre-poo does a better job for me...and I'm still on the fence with the leave-in.



I agree abt the hot oil treatment. Someone can have mine if you dont mind paying shipping costs. Soft oil and the hair treatment are great.


----------



## greight (Feb 16, 2014)

cherryhair123 said:


> Trying to order from Paks USA using paypal and keep getting error msg anyone else having trouble?



I was going to pull the trigger, but the website is a headache. I can't deal.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 17, 2014)

a month plus after the challenge starts and I'm just now getting my Paltas



Note:  the length that my order took to reach me, is not due to Pak cosmetics but mainly because I shipped to our Lauderdale office then had to wait for some nice person to bring liquid in their luggage (usually ppl travel with an overnight bag on a day trip).


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 18, 2014)

I know I'm late but just happy to report in finally ...

I applied it last night, I expected it to be more oily ...forgot to shake it up so I did I noticed a little bit of oil sitting on top of the what feels like glycerin ...

I rubbed it into my temples and crown (where I'm having the most problems). This morning I applied just a dab to my temples and noticed that my temples were slightly sore, maybe I was a bit over zealous last night I'll be extra careful with that in the future don't want to end up damaging my scalp or cause additional breakage from being too rough.


*It doesn't tingle and is not oily, (I have the hair treatment) can anyone else attest to this.
*
Also the smell isn't so unpleasant, it smells like Pepto-Bismol, which doesn't linger I'm happy to say.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 18, 2014)

adding my pics

as you can see my hair is short, my temples are the problem areas



 left side



 right side, hair is always combed over this side



Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> My details:
> 
> I am relaxed 4a/4b
> 
> ...


----------



## charmtreese (Feb 18, 2014)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I know I'm late but just happy to report in finally ...
> 
> I applied it last night, I expected it to be more oily ...forgot to shake it up so I did I noticed a little bit of oil sitting on top of the what feels like glycerin ...
> 
> ...



For me it only tingles when I use it on a freshly washed scalp...other than that I do not feel the tingles.  As for it being oily, It could be, but I use other oils on my hair and the treatment on my scalp. IMO my hair is no more oilier than normal when I use this product.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 18, 2014)

I washed my hair on Saturday and didn't apply any products to my scalp until using Paltas last night, so I'd say my scalp was clean...

When trying a product like this and everyone talks about tingling and i'm not experiencing that, it gives me a sinking feeling that there might be a possibility that some of my follicles are dead...

I did get a feeling this morning but I cant say it was 'tingly' I wanted to add peppermint to it but I really want to see if this products works for me w/o out me having to make any adjustments to the formula.




charmtreese said:


> For me it only tingles when I use it on a freshly washed scalp...other than that I do not feel the tingles. As for it being oily, It could be, but I use other oils on my hair and the treatment on my scalp. IMO my hair is no more oilier than normal when I use this product.


----------



## charmtreese (Feb 18, 2014)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> *I washed my hair on Saturday and didn't apply any products to my scalp until using Paltas last night*, so I'd say my scalp was clean...
> 
> When trying a product like this and everyone talks about tingling and i'm not experiencing that, it gives me a sinking feeling that there might be a possibility that some of my follicles are dead...
> 
> I did get a feeling this morning but I cant say it was 'tingly' I wanted to add peppermint to it but I really want to see if this products works for me w/o out me having to make any adjustments to the formula.



When I apply the treatment my pores are still open from just being washed, If I waited a day or two after washing to apply I wouldn't feel the tingles either. 

I don't feel the tingles when I use the product during the week. 

Also, my mom used it on her scalp immediately after washing and she didn't feel tingles either.


----------



## WhereItsAt (Feb 19, 2014)

Well I said I would post pics so here goes.

















First pic is beginning of challenge. Just had permed my hair. The second picture is from 2.16.14. Don't know why my hair was so bushy and I hadn't bothered to flat iron it either. My hair is like it never seen a perm. I know I had some under processed parts of my hair but all of my hair is like a big bush now. I guess I won't try to perm it again and leave it as is.

Third pic is from the same day as first pic. Mini bald spot. Last pic is from 2.16.14 as well. Spot is filling in but still has a way to go.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks for these useful pics ladies, all i can say is that paltas keeps my edges LAID and i love it and i really need to stock up if i intend to do this 27 weeks stretch. Thanks to ilong and smores for helping a sista out, much appreciated!


----------



## cynd (Feb 28, 2014)

Still using Paltas but now instead of using it by itself I am mixing it was lavender, rosemary, thyme and cedarwood.  I'm also going under the steamer for a few minutes after I put in on my scalp most of the time.  One month in and I'm starting to see hair growing and on the top of my/crown where it was as bald as the palm of my hand. I'm going to stick with this combination.  Started using Paltas around Jan 21st.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 28, 2014)

I applied Paltas on Monday night then breaked for my relaxer hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## WhereItsAt (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm starting to get really scared. I'm starting to get random spots like the one in the previous pics I showed y'all before starting the Paltas. It's just like I can randomly part parts of my hair and can see where there is a small bald spot with a thinned out hair around that part. 

Maybe I'm destined to never get to enjoy having a healthy head of hair. It's growing but finding another spot like the other one is starting to concern me.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## WhereItsAt (Mar 2, 2014)

Pic. It's to the left and further back from other spot.



Idk what I'm going to do or what's even causing them. Genetics aren't really on my side with the hair game. SMH. I feel really sad.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## yodie (Mar 2, 2014)

You should go see a derm or Trichologist.
My hair is longer than it's ever been thanks to DE Transitioning mousse, hair vitamin, Mineral Rich, low-no heat, inverting, and Paltas!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 2, 2014)

Got a relaxer yesterday, paltas tonight


----------



## ilong (Mar 2, 2014)

It appears that many of you are experiencing some good results since you  starting using Paltas. That is AWESOME.   I just wished PAK would get together on the ordering process.  

Well ladies - if my eyes and hands are not deceiving me and if my progress continues on the same course  I think I will have some amazing results to share in June.  

I don't want to be premature (which I don't believe that I would be) - but just in case I want to wait and monitor my progress.

I hope everyone continues to progress with their HJ using Paltas.


----------



## WhereItsAt (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks Yodie for the advice. I think I'm going to see a derm Friday. At least before I get another sew in. My hair is growing but those spots are not going to cut it. Especially when I don't know what's causing them. 

I think I may reach APL by June hopefully but it won't matter if I have bald patches all over everywhere.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 10, 2014)

applied Paltas last night.


----------



## WhereItsAt (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm still using Paltas. I've been so preoccupied with other things lately that I haven't been updating like I should. I haven't gotten a sew in and I have been using a half wig for a few weeks. I will be ordering a new wig soon and I will keep my hair corn rowed under my wigs for awhile so I can have access to my scalp. I will be ordering more Paltas soon but I just cracked open my second bottle. I do mix essential oils with mine now: Rosemary, peppermint, cedarwood, ylang ylang, and thyme.


----------



## PureSilver (Mar 15, 2014)

I could not find my Paltas for 1 week byt oddly since the last time i applied my NG still feels soft. I did find it today though and i'm gonna make sure after washing my hair tomorrow i oil my NG and scalp carefully because Paltas is definitely a product that gives its money's worth and does what it claims


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 15, 2014)

Haven't used PALTAS in a couple weeks.  

I had been using Strong Roots Pimento (got a Relaxer) and then I switched over to KeraVada Oil for a minute.

Will be pulling my PALTAS back out soon.  Will probably Alternate that with ED JBCO.

Another Poster sent me her bottle.  She thought it made her hair "too greasy".

I should still order a bottle, just to make sure I have it on hand.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm not  getting a shine at all I have to use a coconut oil for the shine, maybe my hand is too heavy, now my hair is so soft it would take  curls.


----------



## yodie (Mar 17, 2014)

WhereItsAt said:


> I'm still using Paltas. I've been so preoccupied with other things lately that I haven't been updating like I should. I haven't gotten a sew in and I have been using a half wig for a few weeks. I will be ordering a new wig soon and I will keep my hair corn rowed under my wigs for awhile so I can have access to my scalp. I will be ordering more Paltas soon but I just cracked open my second bottle. I do mix essential oils with mine now: Rosemary, peppermint, cedarwood, ylang ylang, and thyme.



What did the derm say?


----------



## WhereItsAt (Mar 19, 2014)

Yodie, she said that I had inflammation in my scalp.. which I'm not shocked from bc I used to suffer from chronic urticaria that they assumed bc my immune system was really strong, hypersensitive and  responded to things by swelling. Im never sick and they said that was a sign. They never really found a cause. Thankfully it went away last year and I have an occasional flare up. 

But I have steroid cream and pills for the spots but my body laughs at steroids these days so we will see where this goes.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 19, 2014)

Pulled PALTAS Hair Rx back out.  

I've been using KeraVada Oil(s), JBCO and some other Oils to make my PALTAS Stretch.

 I've been 'rotating' it with other Oils.

I'm back on it for a few weeks. And I just ordered another Bottle.


----------



## charmtreese (Mar 26, 2014)

Update pics: January 1- March 26 (bad pics, but we're all family here! Lol)

Not the best update pics....sorry.  I'm using my collar bone as a marker.  So far I'm really enjoying Paltas.  I'm a slow grower, and I feel that Paltas is really helping with growth and retention.


----------



## Katrice (Mar 26, 2014)

^^ I've  been lurking in this thread - your pics have convinced me to jump on this!  Good results.


----------



## PureSilver (Mar 28, 2014)

Katrice, you should join us. Paltas is a god send product for me. I have never been able to stretch 4.5months post relaxer without weaves or wigs and i was able to do that by just bunning and applying Paltas. It truly moisturizes my NG and keeps my hair really soft.


----------



## Katrice (Mar 28, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> Katrice, you should join us. Paltas is a god send product for me. I have never been able to stretch 4.5months post relaxer without weaves or wigs and i was able to do that by just bunning and applying Paltas. It truly moisturizes my NG and keeps my hair really soft.




Wow!   I am ordering today.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PureSilver (Apr 5, 2014)

Katrice you are more than welcome, did you order your Paltas, if you have received and started using; how do you like it?

I'm staying the course with Paltas, it has been great on my NG. Will try to place an order later this month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2014)

Where are all the PALTAS Heads? It's been awfully quiet over here........


----------



## charmtreese (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm still here going strong.  I've added another product from the Paltas line to my regimen.  It's the argan oil...I use it to seal during the week, I really like it.


----------



## destinyseeker (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm still using the hot oil, treatment ( mixed with JBCO), leave in (love!) and argan oil. I need to order more of the treatment.


----------



## yodie (Apr 27, 2014)

Still using Paltas.  It's a keeper for me.


----------



## PureSilver (Apr 27, 2014)

yodie, me too. Its great for my edges and moisturizing. I just though of applying some to my scalp since i washed & DC yesterday.


----------



## PureSilver (Apr 27, 2014)

I may look into the leave-in spray, i get lazy to oil my scalp sometimes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2014)

Me Too! Still going strong with the HairTreatment.

Glad everyone is still applying and liking the product(s)

I still use/rotate other oils as well:

JBCO (Extra Dark)
KeraVada *various*
Strong Roots Pimento
BoBeam Hair Rootz Oil (Peppermint)
Hairveda CoCosta
Afroveda Shikakaki


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2014)

charmtreese

Charm -

Your Puff Looks Puff-A-Licious in your Avi!


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 27, 2014)

OK, truth be told. I stopped using the PALTAS after my first use because I did not like how it made my hair feel. I tried it again last night and I think I will stick with it for a little while at least until it is gone. I think the first time I used too much and it coated my hair and left it greasy. Last night was good.


----------



## WhereItsAt (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm still using paltas. Found another bald patch in my hair. My dr now thinks it's being caused by my weight loss and not swelling in my scalp. To be honest, I don't think she knows or even cares. I haven't dealt with bald spots in a very long time.  I would post a pic but I'm really ashamed and embarrassed. :-(

Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver (May 23, 2014)

It's been almost a month since the last post.....challengers, how is everyone doing, are we still using Paltas?.....Well i am and it's been great so far. I will be most aggressive with it starting June 1st, since i'll be 7weeks post and i have NG that i need to tame.


----------



## ghanagirl23 (May 24, 2014)

haven't posted in a very long time been occupied with school taking a summer course and part time work. I haven't been using paltas for maybe 2 months now the bottle spilled  been lazy to replace it will probably buy next week friday. So have been using jbco


----------



## Katrice (May 24, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> Katrice you are more than welcome, did you order your Paltas, if you have received and started using; how do you like it?  I'm staying the course with Paltas, it has been great on my NG. Will try to place an order later this month.



I started using it last week.  I'm relaxed and use it every other day.  Anyone using it as a pre-poo?


----------



## PureSilver (May 25, 2014)

Katrice Well i don't have enough of it to use as a prepoo but i may add it to my conditioner to do a DC once my NG become unmanageable.


----------



## destinyseeker (May 25, 2014)

I'm still using paltas. The treatment makes my NG very soft. My personal favorite is the leave in spray however... I use it to moisturize and refresh my hair...Love!


----------



## charmtreese (May 26, 2014)

I'm still using Paltas!


----------



## PureSilver (Jun 14, 2014)

I made a new discovery on Tuesday. Paltas is great for flat ironing, it was especially effective on my dry chewed up ends. It's really GREAT.


----------



## charmtreese (Jun 14, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> I made a new discovery on Tuesday. Paltas is great for flat ironing, it was especially effective on my dry chewed up ends. It's really GREAT.



Which Paltas product did you use to flat iron with?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2014)

Ya'll made me pull out my PALTAS and mixed it in a Bottle with Mega-Tek


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> *I made a new discovery on Tuesday. Paltas is great for flat ironing, it was especially effective on my dry chewed up ends. It's really GREAT.*





charmtreese said:


> *Which Paltas product did you use to flat iron with?*



PureSilver

 I'm Curious Too!


----------



## PureSilver (Jun 14, 2014)

I used the hair treatment, it made my hair mad smooth ans i am never good st flat ironing. Also i'm relaxed. I did a DC before flat ironing too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2014)

PureSilver

I'm relaxed too.  Thanks.  I'll try it and see how it works w/Blow Drying.


----------



## PureSilver (Jun 14, 2014)

IDareT'sHair i used literally 1-2 drops from my applicator tip for each section. My ends seems damaged so i was pleasantly surprised when it came out smooth and soft. I'll check them after my wash this week to see how they are holding up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2014)

PureSilver

I started heavy sealing my ends.  With either a Butter or an Oil.  

They seem to be doing much better since I started doing this.


----------



## PureSilver (Jun 14, 2014)

My hair is so light it cant take too much oils or else i strat looking a greasy fried mess.


----------



## pinkness27 (Jun 22, 2014)

I bought the treatment and leave in conditioner. I like both so far. Hoping to thicken my edges.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 8, 2014)

Massaged PALTAS to scalp.


----------



## Amcd (Jul 10, 2014)

It is the only thing that grew back my very thin edges. Love it!


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 10, 2014)

I skipped on Paltas unintentionally for 2.5 weeks and my NG is matting and tangling. Paltas is the business. Lemme get back to it ASAP!


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 10, 2014)

IDareT'sHair Have you tried paltas for blow drying or flat ironing yet? If so how do you like it.


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 10, 2014)

charmtreese you Avi is B-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jul 28, 2014)

bumping... 

I'm going to start using my bottle on my edges and nape next month after I take down my current set of Marley twists and re-install a new set.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2014)

You Ladies are making wanna pull mine back out. 

I have some that I mixed with Mega-Tek.

So, I will get back on mine in another week or so.

Right now, I'm using other Growth Aides.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jul 28, 2014)

Did everyone order from the same place?


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 28, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You Ladies are making wanna pull mine back out.
> 
> I have some that I mixed with Mega-Tek.
> 
> ...




Girl bring your butt over here. I use mine mainly for moisture and it is my holy grail for stretching my relaxers. It melts my tangles, i skipped 2-3 weeks not using it and my hair paid the price.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jul 29, 2014)

gorgeoushair said:


> Did everyone order from the same place?



Nevermind....


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jul 29, 2014)

destinyseeker said:


> Tried the hot oil treatment as a pre-poo on Saturday.... Spritzed my hair with water, applied and it heated up!) ...LOVE!  made my hair nice and soft. I've also been using the leave in to refresh my hair in the morning or to M&S in the evening. I also have the Argan oil, the  shampoo (which I plan to use to clarify once a month) and the conditioner.



What is your review on the conditioner?


----------



## destinyseeker (Jul 31, 2014)

gorgeoushair said:


> What is your review on the conditioner?



I like it more as a co-wash... It softens my NG nicely.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 14, 2014)

I feel off the wagon ...just got back on this week.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 14, 2014)

Glad I seen this thread....I forgot I ordered this and the oil....off to check on my order.


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 28, 2014)

Just moisturized and sealed with Paltas. I truly  this oil and what it does for my NG, edges and moisturizing my length. 

Am I the only one still using this?


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 28, 2014)

Anyone who is no longer  interested in using this product can send me their hair treatment. I would be more than happy and grateful to receive it.

TIA


----------



## charmtreese (Sep 29, 2014)

Nope, you're not the only one. I'm still using the treatment and sof hair oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 29, 2014)

Will start back Hard soon.  Will rotate with ED JBCO and Red Pimento Oil.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Sep 29, 2014)

i want some of this.


----------



## ilong (Oct 5, 2014)

Hi PureSilver - how are you?  I've been MIA in terms of posting.  Lurking every now and then.   My business has kept me buried and I've been traveling quite a bit.  

Glad to see you are still using the Paltas. So am I.  I don't use Paltas daily, because my "daily without fail" oil is Mahabhringaraj Indian oil, but I do use it for oil/conditioner deep conditioning treatments.

I haven't done a length check in a minute and don't plan on doing one for a while - but I do know that my hair has grown   I had "ends trimmed", twice this year, which i must say (hind sight) may have helped my growth spurt. The stylist who performed the last trim, stated I needed more trimmed.   I think I may go next week and  get another trim.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 5, 2014)

Back on PALTAS.  Will use it for a couple months.  May rotate it with either ED JBCO and/or Strong Roots Pimento.


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 27, 2016)

Found a bottle of this stuff. Is anyone still using it. Thinking I may order some more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2016)

@charmtreese

I think I still have a bottle?  I may try this as a Pre-Treatment.  Maybe leave on overnight and wash in the morning.

Now I hafta' remember where I saw it?


----------



## ilong (Jan 23, 2019)

Remember this!!??

I found a bottle of the BKC Hair Treatment and a bottle of the tonic for plaits and braids in my stash.  I put some of the Tonic on my hair Monday night on top of Shea Moisture Leave In Conditioning and woke up with silky soft hair.  I haven't felt or seen my hair so silky and shiny in quite a few years.  Not greasy at all just shiny and silky.  As a matter of fact when I ran my hand down one of my braids and through my hair - there was no oil residue on my fingers.  - but shiny and silky2 bottles of PHT.

I put some of the BKC Hair Treatment on last (Tuesday) night, on top of SMLIC and my hair looks like it's  type 3A/3B instead of it's natural 4B state.  This morning I decided to look for posts during the time I used it and when it was a "bandwagon".  Not to my surprise, it was during the time I had the most hair growth and achieved the longest length.

 I'm not promoting a "resurgence" but I plan to put these products back into my regimen.   I'm thinking I will add them to my conditioner, hot oil treatments, deep conditioning and mix them in my shea butter dressing.

I also recall clarifying at least twice monthly with this product.


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 23, 2019)

ilong said:


> Remember this!!??
> 
> I found a bottle of the BKC Hair Treatment and a bottle of the tonic for plaits and braids in my stash.  I put some of the Tonic on my hair Monday night on top of Shea Moisture Leave In Conditioning and woke up with silky soft hair.  I haven't felt or seen my hair so silky and shiny in quite a few years.  Not greasy at all just shiny and silky.  As a matter of fact when I ran my hand down one of my braids and through my hair - there was no oil residue on my fingers.  - but shiny and silky2 bottles of PHT.
> 
> ...



I think I still have some of this stuff!  I may pull it out.  

I know that when I was using this hair treatment, my hair stayed moisturized!!!!


----------



## ilong (Jan 23, 2019)

@charmtreese - if you pull it out and use it, you'll most likely be in hair heaven with me.   I'm working from home today due to the weather so my protective style hair (braids) is accessible and I can't keep my hands out of it.  It's so silky and shiny.  
Why do we stop using products which appear to promote our hair goals and jump on something else?  I don't recall any bad experiences with this product, so the only reasons I stopped must have been laziness or distraction from another product.  There were a lot more activity, hair excitement and bandwagons during this time, so most likely it was distraction.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 29, 2019)

This product feels amazing on the scalp, it's just a constant tingle and the hair looks gorgeous.  It kind of sets my hair perfectly for bunning  for the next day.


----------



## keranikki (Jan 29, 2019)

Now that I’m done lurking, off to see if this product still exists.


----------



## ilong (Jan 29, 2019)

I had to (re) confirm if it actually was the Paltas Oil making my hair feel so fabulous.  So I clarified, shampooed, deep conditioned my hair Sunday evening.  After moisturizing and applying my SM Leave in, I put an olive, coconut, garlic oil blend on my hair.   Hair felt and looked a little dry Monday evening and did not look or feel moisturized.
Monday evening I moisturized, applied SM Leave In and Paltas Hair Treatment.  Tonight my hair feels very soft, silky and moisturized and it has a healthy shine (not greasy).


----------



## ilong (Jan 29, 2019)

@LushLox - which product(s) are you using?


----------



## Rsgal (Feb 2, 2019)

Need to order this. Will check on amazon.


----------



## BonBon88 (Feb 5, 2019)

Just ordered some this morning!  I got 2 bottles of the original and 2 bottles of the hot oil treatment.  I plan to use the treatment on my scalp once or twice per week.  I'll be adding the hot oil treatment to a ready-made mixture I already created, then use that once a week.  Oiling my hair has helped with shedding and breakage tremendously, even better than protein treatments.  Oiling and henna = hair gold.


----------



## Lita (Feb 5, 2019)

My order-Shipped

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2019)

My Paltas came today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2019)

Used a few drops of PALTAS w/XCel21 Spritz


----------



## Lita (Feb 8, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used a few drops of PALTAS w/XCel21 Spritz



@IDareT'sHair How,did your scalp feel ^^
when using both at the same time?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ilong (Feb 8, 2019)

BonBon88 said:


> Just ordered some this morning!  I got 2 bottles of the original and 2 bottles of the hot oil treatment.  I plan to use the treatment on my scalp once or twice per week.  I'll be adding the hot oil treatment to a ready-made mixture I already created, then use that once a week.  Oiling my hair has helped with shedding and breakage tremendously, even better than protein treatments.  Oiling and henna = hair gold.


Congratus @BonBon88 - have you considered using the Paltas independently, at first, to test it's affect on your hair, scalp?


----------



## ilong (Feb 8, 2019)

Lita said:


> My order-Shipped
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ilong (Feb 8, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Paltas came today!



 @IDareT'sHair - please keep us posted on how your hair behaves with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 8, 2019)

Lita said:


> *How,did your scalp feel ^^
> when using both at the same time?*


@Lita
Just Fine & Dandy!


----------



## BonBon88 (Feb 10, 2019)

ilong said:


> Congratus @BonBon88 - have you considered using the Paltas independently, at first, to test it's affect on your hair, scalp?


@ilong 

Hey!  I just may do that to see if Paltas makes that much of a difference on its own, maybe for the first month.


----------



## BonBon88 (Feb 13, 2019)

BonBon88 said:


> @ilong
> 
> Hey!  I just may do that to see if Paltas makes that much of a difference on its own, maybe for the first month.



@ilong 

UPDATE - I finally got the Paltas yesterday in the mail and tried it this morning.  First I dampened my hair in the shower and used the hot oil treatment (the bottle says not to rinse it out so I didn't).  I loved the heat I felt on my hair and scalp (the oil heats up on its own when it touches water or you rub it in your hands before applying).  After my shower, I put the treatment on my scalp; as others have stated, its thickness is very similar to castor oil.  It did smell like Pepto Bismol but it wasn't overpowering, just faint.  You can put any scented oil or spray on top of it and nobody would be able to tell.

I noticed I only needed to softly brush my hair because the tangles literally melted out of my hair!  My hair is so smooth and silky!  I didn't put anything else in my hair today; I just brushed and put it in a bun.  I will definitely be adding Paltas to my regiment.  My goal is to get to at least mid-back length by this time next year, and I think the lubrication this product provides will help tremendously.  I've realized the key to my length retention is constant lubrication, especially with heavy oils and butters after moisturizing with water or a heavy cream.  And I'm high porosity so it sounds odd but it works for me.  I've always been able to grow relatively long hair but I noticed when my hair is constantly oiled it retains much better than just deep conditioning and light sealants.

Thanks ladies!  I would have never heard of this product had I not joined this community .


----------



## LushLox (Feb 13, 2019)

Great post @BonBon88 

Someone should do a new challenge cough cough @ilong


----------



## ilong (Feb 13, 2019)

@BonBon88 - glad to hear of your success with PHT.  It had to have been a major contributor to my hair growth in 2013/2014.  I'm very happy I stumbled on it.  If you really want to experience "hair ecstasy"   follow @I Am So Blessed  regiment of using Care Free Curl Gold as a moisturizer.


----------



## ilong (Feb 14, 2019)

@LushLox  - unfortunately I have decided to leave the forum permanently, beginning March 1st, so it won't be possible for me to host a challenge or read  about the beautiful hair all of you will reveal, this year.  <Receiving and believing, God's favor for all of you ladies>

Sooooo…. that means <cough, cough> someone (perhaps someone with Lush Lox) should step up and lead the charge.


----------



## LushLox (Feb 14, 2019)

Oh no sorry to hear that @ilong 
Many best wishes to you though and happy hair growing!


----------



## Lita (Feb 14, 2019)

BKC “Treatment” was delivered today..

@ilong I wish you all the best in every area of your life..May Father God bless you.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Feb 14, 2019)

@LushLox You Should Start the challenge..Please!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2019)

@ilong 
Gurl..it's only $6.50


----------



## LushLox (Feb 14, 2019)

I think a lot of the time it isn't the money, the forum can be very distracting (well I find), that is the reason a lot of members say why they leave. And then there is all the temptation of all of the lovely products that people talk about lol.

--------------
Nah I'd be wouldn't be good at a challenge thread, I'm terrible with challenges generally nevermind managing such a thread lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2019)

LushLox said:


> *I think a lot of the time it isn't the money, the forum can be very distracting (well I find), that is the reason a lot of members say why they leave. And then there is all the temptation of all of the lovely products that people talk about lol.*


@LushLox 
I know.

I was joking.


----------



## LushLox (Feb 14, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @LushLox
> I know.
> 
> I was joking.




Oh lol my bad lol


----------



## BonBon88 (Feb 14, 2019)

ilong said:


> @BonBon88 - glad to hear of your success with PHT.  It had to have been a major contributor to my hair growth in 2013/2014.  I'm very happy I stumbled on it.  If you really want to experience "hair ecstasy"   follow @I Am So Blessed  regiment of using Care Free Curl Gold as a moisturizer.


@ilong 

Thanks!  I have a question - can you blow-dry hair with Paltas in it?  For example if you use the hot oil treatment after rinsing out conditioner, then towel drying and putting the BKC treatment then heat protectant on top.  I blow-dry my hair once a week and will probably use the products in that way if it's beneficial to do so.


----------



## ilong (Feb 14, 2019)

LushLox said:


> Oh no sorry to hear that @ilong
> Many best wishes to you though and happy hair growing!





Lita said:


> BKC “Treatment” was delivered today..
> 
> @ilong I wish you all the best in every area of your life..May Father God bless you.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Thank you so much ladies!!   God blesses me and shows me favor everyday!   Less than 2 hours ago, He put someone in my path who blessed me with something very unexpected, special and very unusual.    God has been, is and will be so good to me.
I do my absolute best to bless others, treat people with respect and Love them as God loves me, in turn He does the same for me.  

I'm going to miss you ladies sooooo much!!!    My daughter says never say never - which is true, but the time will help be focus more on expanding my business.

I pray that God's blessings are bestowed and manifested not only on you but your families and loved ones as well!!!


----------



## ilong (Feb 15, 2019)

- @IDareT'sHair   - I was trying to figure out what you were referring to with the $6.50.    Thank goodness, @LushLox  saved the day.    She's right, it's not the money at all. 

I'm gonna' miss you sis'  …

… but I'm confident you'll keep the forum active not to mention the
*Pay Now/Checkout* buttons, on the websites selling hair product websites.


----------



## ilong (Feb 15, 2019)

BonBon88 said:


> @ilong
> 
> Thanks!  I have a question - can you blow-dry hair with Paltas in it?  For example if you use the *hot oil treatment after* rinsing out conditioner, then towel drying and *putting the BKC treatment then heat protectant on top*.  I blow-dry my hair once a week and will probably use the products in that way if it's beneficial to do so.



@BonBon88 - I wish I could answer your question, but to be honest I can't and I don't believe anyone could, accurately that is.  However, wouldn't that be a lot of oil and product after rinsing out the conditioner?   Seems like it would be heavy on your hair.
Trying it and seeing out your hair behaves is best.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2019)

ilong said:


> *I'm gonna' miss you sis'  …… but I'm confident you'll keep the forum active not to mention the
> Pay Now/Checkout buttons, on the websites selling hair product websites.  *


@ilong 
.....


----------



## BonBon88 (Feb 15, 2019)

ilong said:


> @BonBon88 - I wish I could answer your question, but to be honest I can't and I don't believe anyone could, accurately that is.  However, wouldn't that be a lot of oil and product after rinsing out the conditioner?   Seems like it would be heavy on your hair.
> Trying it and seeing out your hair behaves is best.


@ilong 

Hi!  I tried it later in the night yesterday and it turned out great!  I didn’t overdo it with the hot oil treatment and BKC, just enough to get on my scalp and hair with no heavy feeling.  I put on a cream then heat protectant and blow dried (I didn’t use Olaplex no. 2 this time because I felt it might’ve been too many products).  My hair feels very soft and barely shed any hair.  It’s a bit oily but not overwhelming.  I did not flat iron, so my hair has more of a kinky straight look.


----------



## ilong (Feb 16, 2019)

@BonBon88  - Fantastic!!   I'm sure your hair is gorgeous.  Like you, my shedding and hair in comb/brush is very little to none.   Undoubtedly, PHT promotes retention, which of course leads to longer tresses.


----------



## thatscuteright (Feb 27, 2019)

I am in for 2019. Ordered 2 bottles a few days ago.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 27, 2019)

thatscuteright said:


> I am in for 2019. Ordered 2 bottles a few days ago.



@thatscuteright


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 27, 2019)

@Zuleika 
Hi Can you remove the 2014 Reference and 1st Quarter and just leave it "Challenge"?

Thank you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 27, 2019)

@Zuleika


----------



## ilong (Feb 27, 2019)

My best to you wonderful ladies here on LHCF!!   Perhaps, if and when, I return to the forum I'll have an opportunity to see all of the women's glory (hair) , God has blessed you with!  


Much Love,
ilong


----------



## LushLox (Feb 27, 2019)

@ilong  All of the Paltas ladies on here will have to do your thread justice now by regularly contributing and keeping the thread thriving.

Many best wishes to you and best of luck


----------



## thatscuteright (Feb 28, 2019)

shawnyblazes said:


> @thatscuteright



Thank you beautiful !


----------



## Rsgal (Feb 28, 2019)

BonBon88 said:


> @ilong
> 
> UPDATE - I finally got the Paltas yesterday in the mail and tried it this morning.  First I dampened my hair in the shower and used the hot oil treatment (the bottle says not to rinse it out so I didn't).  I loved the heat I felt on my hair and scalp (the oil heats up on its own when it touches water or you rub it in your hands before applying).  After my shower, I put the treatment on my scalp; as others have stated, its thickness is very similar to castor oil.  It did smell like Pepto Bismol but it wasn't overpowering, just faint.  You can put any scented oil or spray on top of it and nobody would be able to tell.
> 
> ...



could you ps share the link of where you bought the paltas?. for some reason, i can't find it. thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 28, 2019)

ilong said:


> *My best to you wonderful ladies here on LHCF!!   Perhaps, if and when, I return to the forum I'll have an opportunity to see all of the women's glory (hair) , God has blessed you with!
> 
> Much Love,
> ilong*


@ilong
....


----------



## BonBon88 (Feb 28, 2019)

Rsgal said:


> could you ps share the link of where you bought the paltas?. for some reason, i can't find it. thanks



I ordered mine online here:
http://www.pakcosmetics.com/

Just type ‘Paltas’ in the search engine and all the products will pop up.  Enjoy!


----------



## Rsgal (Feb 28, 2019)

BonBon88 said:


> I ordered mine online here:
> http://www.pakcosmetics.com/
> 
> Just type ‘Paltas’ in the search engine and all the products will pop up.  Enjoy!


Thanks much. Just ordered.


----------



## LushLox (Mar 5, 2019)

Applied some Paltas yesterday, will apply again tomorrow evening.


----------



## Mane Event (Mar 7, 2019)

Just received my order from the UK and woah, this stuff is thick. I get a little leary of thick products bc my hair is on the finer side.


Any other fine-haired ladies using this?


----------



## naturalfinally (Mar 9, 2019)

Mane Event said:


> Just received my order from the UK and woah, this stuff is thick. I get a little leary of thick products bc my hair is on the finer side.
> 
> 
> Any other fine-haired ladies using this?


I’m a super fine hair user and I’m still learning how best to use this product. So far I love it on my ends for sealing. It holds in the moisture and makes them curl without tangling the strands. I stretch my hair by banding and this helps. I don’t like it too close to my scalp because it makes my hair stringy but it’s great on the length.


----------



## LushLox (Mar 26, 2019)

The thread is like a graveyard! Any paltas updates are folks still using it? 

Admittedly I didn't for a couple of weeks but applied some this evening. Will re-apply on Thursday / Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 26, 2019)

@LushLox 
I am!

As well as 50-11 other things!


----------



## Lita (Mar 26, 2019)

I’m still applying rice water/rice milk on my edges but will incorporate paltas..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## naturalfinally (Mar 27, 2019)

I'm applying it every week after washing.  My ends are doing very well with this but I do have to re-apply about mid-week.  I'm using Black Seed Oil on my scalp rather than the Paltas.  I think the lanolin is too thick for my scalp.


----------



## BonBon88 (Mar 27, 2019)

I apply the treatment twice per week and the hot oil treatment once per week.  My new-growth is super soft and the cuticles are noticeably smoother.  Photo-wise, no one would be able to see much of a difference yet.  I'll wait until my hair has grown to a certain point before updating.


----------

